# Collection of letter pair lists



## RyanReese09 (Dec 28, 2010)

A previous thread I made in here got closed a while back for using it for "note taking" of the sorts, I'd like to first mention that this isn't any sort of note taking, rather, it should help people when they are first collecting their letter list .

I admit, my letter list is 237/575 complete. I went through CH's entire list and took what I liked, and I'm left with what is in the spoiler. (With the exception of adding Chris Hardwick in there / Mike Hug some hay, and like 1 more)

I figure in the end, a big list with many options to choose from, will be formed. Thus easier for many other people just starting out with letter pairs, to form their own list. And in the process I can help fill mine up .

At this point I've *only* gone through and taken CH's suggestions from his list. I've done no work on thinking up some on my own (though I know there are many I wouldn't be able to think up some for, especially the X's)

I'll be going through my entire list tomorrow to expand upon.

This is preparing for possible multi/4x4x4/big cube bld (though I started this thread for 4x4x4 preparation)


Spoiler



AB	anthony brooks
AC	
AD	
AE	American Eagle
AF	
AG	agony
AH	air hockey
AI	Artificial Intelligence
AJ	
AK	AK-47
AL	alien
AM	ammunition
AN	ant
AO	
AP	
AQ	aquarium
AR	arrow
AS	astronaut
AT	Atlas
AU	automobile
AV	
AW	A&W root beer
AX	axe
BA	bagel
BC	bicycle
BD	bed
BE	belt
BF	bonfire
BG	
BH	bee hive
BI	billiards
BJ	blow job
BK	
BL	bell
BM	bomb
BN	bone
BO	Body Odor
BP	backpack
BQ	barbeque
BR	bear
BS	Bull ****
BT	
BU	bus
BV	beaver
BW	bowling
BX	boxer
CA	camera
CB	cab
CD	Compact Disc
CE	
CF	coffee
CG	cog
CH	Chris Hardwick
CI	city
CJ	
CK	cake
CL	clown
CM	
CN	cone
CO	
CP	cop
CQ	
CR	cross
CS	
CT	
CU	cup
CV	
CW	cow
CX	
DA	
DB	
DC	
DE	dentist
DF	
DG	dog
DH	dough
DI	
DJ	
DK	duck
DL	doll
DM	
DN	
DO	
DP	
DQ	disqualified
DR	dragon
DS	
DT	
DU	
DV	Darth Vader
DW	
DX	
EA	eagle
EB	
EC	
ED	
EF	
EG	egg
EH	Edward Hicks
EI	
EJ	
EK	
EL	elf
EM	
EN	
EO	
EP	
EQ	
ER	Emergency Room
ES	
ET	Extra Terrestrial
EU	
EV	
EW	
EX	
FA	Fat Albert
FB	football
FC	
FD	food
FE	
FG	fag
FH	
FI	
FJ	
FK	fork
FL	flour
FM	foam
FN	
FO	fossil
FP	
FQ	
FR	fridge
FS	
FT	
FU	fugitive
FV	
FW	flower
FX	fox
GA	gargoyle
GB	Ghost Busters
GC	
GD	Godzilla
GE	
GF	giraffe
GH	ghost
GI	
GJ	
GK	
GL	globe
GM	Golum
GN	
GO	gold
GP	grapes
GQ	
GR	
GS	
GT	goat
GU	
GV	
GW	
GX	
HA	harpoon
HB	hobo
HC	
HD	
HE	
HF	
HG	
HI	hippo
HJ	
HK	
HL	Hughe Lauri (fail spelling)
HM	hummer
HN	honey
HO	hose
HP	Harry Potter
HQ	
HR	
HS	
HT	
HU	hunter
HV	Heaven
HW	Home Work
HX	
IA	
IB	
IC	
ID	
IE	Internet Explorer
IF	
IG	
IH	Incredible Hulk
IJ	
IK	
IL	
IM	
IN	
IO	
IP	Ipod
IQ	
IR	
IS	ice skates
IT	
IU	
IV	
IW	
IX	
JA	jar
JB	jukebox
JC	
JD	
JE	
JF	jelly fish
JG	
JH	
JI	
JK	
JL	
JM	
JN	
JO	
JP	
JQ	
JR	
JS	
JT	jet
JU	jungle
JV	
JW	
JX	
KA	kangaroo
KB	keyboard
KC	
KD	
KE	ketchup
KF	
KG	Kong (King Kong)
KH	
KI	kite
KJ	
KL	
KM	
KN	knight
KO	
KP	
KQ	
KR	kryptonite
KS	
KT	
KU	
KV	
KW	killer whale
KX	
LA	lamp
LB	
LC	locust
LD	lead
LE	leopard
LF	
LG	
LH	Light House
LI	
LJ	
LK	
LM	lamb
LN	lantern
LO	
LP	
LQ	
LR	
LS	Luke Skywalker
LT	lottery
LU	
LV	lava
LW	
LX	
MA	
MB	
MC	Mortal Combat
MD	media
ME	
MF	
MG	magnet
MH	Mike Hughey
MI	
MJ	Mary Jane (spider man)
MK	monkey
ML	Mona Lisa
MN	
MO	
MP	mop
MQ	
MR	
MS	
MT	
MU	mule
MV	Minivan
MW	
MX	
NA	
NB	
NC	
ND	
NE	
NF	
NG	
NH	
NI	
NJ	
NK	
NL	
NM	Necromancer
NO	
NP	
NQ	
NR	
NS	nest
NT	net
NU	nuclear
NV	navy
NW	
NX	
OA	oatmeal
OB	
OC	octopus
OD	
OE	
OF	
OG	ogre
OH	
OI	oil
OJ	OrangeJuice
OK	
OL	olive
OM	
ON	onion
OP	opera
OQ	
OR	
OS	ostrich
OT	
OU	
OV	oven
OW	owl
OX	
PA	
PB	polar bear
PC	peacock
PD	panda
PE	penguin
PF	
PG	
PH	pharoah
PI	pie
PJ	
PK	
PL	
PM	
PN	
PO	
PQ	
PR	Predator
PS	
PT	powerthirst
PU	
PV	
PW	
PX	
QA	
QB	quarterback
QC	
QD	Quidditch
QE	
QF	
QG	
QH	
QI	
QJ	
QK	
QL	
QM	
QN	
QO	
QP	Quarter Pounder
QR	
QS	quicksand
QT	
QU	
QV	
QW	
QX	
RA	
RB	
RC	Rubik's Cube
RD	Rubber Duckie
RE	
RF	Referee
RG	
RH	Rowe hessler
RI	
RJ	
RK	rake
RL	
RM	
RN	
RO	
RP	
RQ	
RS	
RT	
RU	
RV	
RW	
RX	
SA	saw
SB	
SC	scythe
SD	
SE	
SF	San Francisco
SG	Stargate
SH	
SI	
SJ	Slim Jim
SK	skeleton
SL	seal
SM	Smoky the Bear
SN	Sonic the Hedgehog
SO	sofa
SP	spaghetti
SQ	squirrel
SR	
ST	
SU	
SV	
SW	swatter
SX	saxophone
TA	tank
TB	tub
TC	
TD	toad
TE	tent
TF	
TG	tiger
TH	
TI	tire
TJ	
TK	truck
TL	turtle
TM	
TN	
TO	tomb
TP	Toilet Paper
TQ	
TR	
TS	
TU	
TV	televison
TW	Towel 
TX	Tex(cowboy)
UA	United Airlines
UB	U-boat
UC	Unicorn
UD	
UE	
UF	UFO
UG	Ugly
UH	
UI	unicyclist
UJ	Jorome Eugene Morrow (GATTACA)
UK	United Kingdom
UL	
UM	umbrella
UN	Uno (card game)
UO	
UP	
UQ	
UR	urine
US	United States
UT	
UV	
UW	Under Water
UX	
VA	
VB	volleyball
VC	vacuum
VD	video
VE	
VF	Venus Flytrap
VG	Virgin
VH	
VI	visor
VJ	
VK	viking
VL	
VM	
VN	Venom
VO	volcano
VP	vampire
VQ	ventriloquist
VR	Virtual Reality
VS	vase
VT	vault
VU	vulture
VW	Volkswagon
VX	vortex
WA	water
WB	web
WC	witch
WD	weed
WE	
WF	
WG	wig
WH	whip
WI	wine
WJ	
WK	
WL	wall
WM	Wal-mart
WN	window
WO	wolf (werewolf)
WP	weapons
WQ	
WR	wizard
WS	walrus
WT	Water Tower
WU	
WV	weaver
WX	wax
XA	
XB	
XC	
XD	
XE	
XF	
XG	
XH	
XI	
XJ	
XK	
XL	
XM	
XN	
XO	
XP	
XQ	
XR	
XS	
XT	
XU	
XV	
XW


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 28, 2010)

My 3x3 letter pair list is something like 80% complete but it's in my notebook. I'll add it when I get around to typing it all up.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 28, 2010)

WF - Waffo. Yes I am self centered but I love you too.


----------



## liljthedude (Dec 28, 2010)

I too have recently been going through that same list.
I just wanted to say a good way to both learn them and to remember them is to type them into Anki. Then you can review them and have a place to store them.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 28, 2010)

liljthedude said:


> I too have recently been going through that same list.
> I just wanted to say a good way to both learn them and to remember them is to type them into Anki. Then you can review them and have a place to store them.


 I've been using SRS for a while now. I used it to learn BH corners and I'm currently using it for edge cycles.dignity Imo it's a good way to learn algs, although custom software would be needed to apply it to LL algs with recognition.

One day I'll post my word list; I won't call it an image list because I incorporate adjectives and verbs also.


----------



## liljthedude (Dec 28, 2010)

aronpm said:


> I've been using SRS for a while now. I used it to learn BH corners and I'm currently using it for edge cycles.dignity Imo it's a good way to learn algs, although custom software would be needed to apply it to LL algs with recognition.


For the LL recognition, you can put in pictures of the cases.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 28, 2010)

Sure, but then you have to make each image, and if you want AUF that's x4, and if you want CN that's x6. Custom software would be able to generate a random picture from the alg. I don't know if any LL trainers use SRS algorithms, but they should.


----------



## liljthedude (Dec 28, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Sure, but then you have to make each image, and if you want AUF that's x4, and if you want CN that's x6. Custom software would be able to generate a random picture from the alg. I don't know if any LL trainers use SRS algorithms, but they should.


Ah..gotcha.


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 28, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> I admit, *my* letter list is 237/575 complete.
> At this point I've *only* gone through and taken CH's suggestions from his list. I've done no work on thinking up some on my own (though I know there are many I wouldn't be able to think up some for, especially the X's)



Ehm... so actually this is still *Chris' *list with some blanks.
Don't you think it will take a little *personal* effort before you can call it *your *list? 

This really looks like you are asking people to fill in more than half of your list.

Anyway:
OP: Other Pants


----------



## Fire Cuber (Dec 28, 2010)

AC Air conditioner
AD maybe A.D.? like 2011 AD and 2011 BC?
AV Alpha 5
BG background
CM Centi Metre
CN cone
CS Counter strike
DJ Disk Jockey
DS nintendo ds? 
DX deluxe
EF epic fail
ES Eastsheen
EU European Union
FB football
FC football club/fried chicken
HD high definition
HK hong kong
HQ high quality/headquarter
ID Identification
IQ Intelligent questionnaire (spelling?)
JG juggle
JK Just Kidding
JR Junior
KM Kilo Metre
KO Knock-off (puzzle)
KV KirjaVa/K.Verdes
LF Leaf
LW Light Weight
MB Mobiles
MS MicroSoft
MT Mountain
NA Not Available
NL Non-Lucky
NO no
NR national record
OH one handed
OK ok
PM Personal Message
PS PlayStation
QJ Qun Jia
TM Trade Mark
VH Vandenbergh-Harris


----------



## Litz (Dec 28, 2010)

Isn't Chris' list made of one syllable words? Your list even has letter pairs with two words which kind of defeats the point of premade lists (in my opinion).


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 28, 2010)

Litz said:


> Isn't Chris' list made of one syllable words? Your list even has letter pairs with two words which kind of defeats the point of premade lists (in my opinion).


If the list was for audio pairs, yes it would defeat the purpose. However, these are images. One syllable words are used in the auditory system - that is you remember the string of words rather than visualise an image.


----------



## Litz (Dec 28, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> If the list was for audio pairs, yes it would defeat the purpose. However, these are images. One syllable words are used in the auditory system - that is you remember the string of words rather than visualise an image.


Oh, ok. I didn't see anywhere in the post they were for images (just letter pair lists), so I assumed they were audio pairs since that's what I use for bld.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 28, 2010)

Litz said:


> Oh, ok. I didn't see anywhere in the post they were for images (just letter pair lists), so I assumed they were audio pairs since that's what I use for bld.


 
Yes, you are correct. Perhaps the title should be: "Collection of letter pair images"


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 28, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Yes, you are correct. Perhaps the title should be: "Collection of letter pair images"


 
I wrote that post late last night-kinda just threw on a title. Mods feel free to change it.




Cubenovice said:


> Ehm... so actually this is still *Chris' *list with some blanks.
> Don't you think it will take a little *personal* effort before you can call it *your *list?
> 
> This really looks like you are asking people to fill in more than half of your list.
> ...


Too much wrong in this post for me to argue good-especially the last sentence

Waffle-that's a good one lol.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 28, 2010)

Actually, just do this on a google doc.


----------



## mr. giggums (Dec 28, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> Actually, just do this on a google doc.


 
So can we add whatever or do you want only one or mabey two per case?


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 28, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> Actually, just do this on a google doc.


 
Seems like a good idea, what's stopping people from deleting stuff?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 28, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> So can we add whatever or do you want only one or mabey two per case?


 Just add whatever you want that makes sense.


Zane_C said:


> Seems like a good idea, what's stopping people from deleting stuff?


 Odds are we'll get a troll. I'll make daily back-ups.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 2, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I admit, my letter list is 237/575 complete.





Spoiler



310/552 fill
AB	anthony brooks
AC	Airconditioning (unit)
AD	
AE	American Eagle
AF	
AG	alligator
AH	air hockey
AI	Artificial Intelligence
AJ	
AK	AK-47
AL	alien
AM	ammunition
AN	ant
AO	
AP	Adrian Peterson (RB)
AQ	aquarium
AR	arrow
AS	astronaut
AT	Atlas
AU	automobile
AV	
AW	A&W root beer
AX	axe
BA	batman
BC	bicycle
BD	bed
BE	belt
BF	bonfire
BG	badge
BH	bee hive
BI	billiards
BJ	blow job
BK	burger king
BL	bell
BM	bomb
BN	bone
BO	Body Odor
BP	backpack
BQ	barbeque
BR	bear
BS	Bull ****
BT	boot
BU	bus
BV	beaver
BW	bowling
BX	boxer
CA	camera
CB	cab
CD	Compact Disc
CE	
CF	coffee
CG	cog
CH	Chris Hardwick
CI	city
CJ	
CK	cake
CL	clown
CM	comb
CN	cone
CO	
CP	cop
CQ	
CR	cross
CS	
CT	cot
CU	cup
CV	clover
CW	cow
CX	
DA	dgger
DB	disco 
DC	Dan Cohen
DE	dentist
DF	
DG	dog
DH	dough
DI	diglet
DJ	DJ (parties)
DK	duck
DL	doll
DM	dome
DN	
DO	dolphin
DP	
DQ	dairy queen
DR	dragon
DS	Nintendo (DS)
DT	
DU	
DV	Darth Vader
DW	
DX	
EA	eagle
EB	
EC	
ED	
EF	elf
EG	egg
EH	Edward Hicks
EI	
EJ	EJ Reilly
EK	
EL	elf
EM	Eminem
EN	
EO	
EP	elephant
EQ	
ER	Emergency Room
ES	
ET	Extra Terrestrial
EU	
EV	
EW	
EX	excalibur
FA	Fat Albert
FB	football
FC	
FD	food
FE	
FG	fag
FH	
FI	
FJ	
FK	fork
FL	flour
FM	foam
FN	
FO	fox
FP	
FQ	
FR	fridge
FS	
FT	
FU	fugitive
FV	
FW	flower
FX	fox
GA	gargoyle
GB	Ghost Busters
GC	
GD	Godzilla
GE	
GF	giraffe
GH	ghost
GI	
GJ	
GK	
GL	globe
GM	Golum
GN	
GO	gorilla
GP	grapes
GQ	
GR	
GS	
GT	goat
GU	
GV	gravel
GW	George Washington
GX	
HA	harpoon
HB	hobo
HC	
HD	
HE	
HF	
HG	hermione granger
HI	hitler
HJ	
HK	Honk Kong
HL	Hughe Lauri 
HM	hummer
HN	honey
HO	hose
HP	Harry Potter
HQ	
HR	
HS	
HT	
HU	hunter
HV	Heaven
HW	Home Work
HX	
IA	
IB	
IC	
ID	Identification
IE	Internet Explorer
IF	
IG	igloo
IH	Incredible Hulk
IJ	
IK	
IL	
IM	
IN	
IO	
IP	Ipod
IQ	
IR	
IS	ice skates
IT	
IU	
IV	
IW	
IX	
JA	jar
JB	jukebox
JC	John Carrol (school)
JD	
JE	
JF	Joe flacco
JG	jigaloo
JH	Janet Hicks
JI	
JK	
JL	
JM	Jenn mullins
JN	
JO	
JP	jigglypuff
JQ	
JR	Jar
JS	Jerry Springer
JT	jet
JU	jungle
JV	
JW	
JX	
KA	kangaroo
KB	keyboard
KC	
KD	
KE	ketchup
KF	
KG	Kong (King Kong)
KH	
KI	kite
KJ	kirjava
KL	
KM	
KN	knight
KO	
KP	
KQ	
KR	kryptonite
KS	
KT	
KU	
KV	
KW	killer whale
KX	
LA	lamp
LB	
LC	locust
LD	lead
LE	leopard
LF	leaf
LG	
LH	Light House
LI	lips
LJ	
LK	
LM	lamb
LN	lantern
LO	
LP	
LQ	
LR	
LS	Luke Skywalker
LT	lottery
LU	
LV	lava
LW	Lil Wayne
LX	
MA	magikarp
MB	
MC	Mortal Combat
MD	mountain dew
ME	
MF	
MG	magnet
MH	Mike Hughey
MI	
MJ	Mary Jane (spider man)
MK	monkey
ML	Mona Lisa
MN	
MO	
MP	mop
MQ	
MR	
MS	microsoft
MT	
MU	mule
MV	Minivan
MW	
MX	
NA	nacho
NB	
NC	
ND	needle
NE	Neo
NF	
NG	
NH	north harford
NI	
NJ	ninja
NK	
NL	
NM	Necromancer
NO	Norris(chuck)
NP	
NQ	
NR	
NS	nest
NT	net
NU	nuclear
NV	navy
NW	
NX	nixon
OA	oatmeal
OB	Obama
OC	octopus
OD	
OE	
OF	
OG	ogre
OH	
OI	oil
OJ	OrangeJuice
OK	
OL	olive
OM	
ON	onion
OP	opera
OQ	
OR	
OS	ostrich
OT	
OU	
OV	oven
OW	owl
OX	ox(animal thingy)
PA	
PB	polar bear
PC	peacock
PD	panda
PE	
PF	
PG	penguin
PH	pharoah
PI	pie
PJ	
PK	pikachu
PL	
PM	
PN	
PO	
PQ	
PR	Predator
PS	playstation
PT	powerthirst
PU	
PV	polevault
PW	
PX	
QA	
QB	quarterback
QC	
QD	Quidditch
QE	
QF	
QG	
QH	
QI	
QJ	
QK	
QL	
QM	
QN	
QO	
QP	Quarter Pounder
QR	
QS	quicksand
QT	
QU	queen
QV	
QW	
QX	
RA	
RB	
RC	Rubik's Cube
RD	Rubber Duckie
RE	
RF	Referee
RG	
RH	Rowe hessler
RI	Rhino
RJ	
RK	rake
RL	railing
RM	
RN	
RO	
RP	
RQ	
RS	Ross(friends)
RT	
RU	
RV	
RW	ron weasly
RX	Rex(dinosaur)
SA	saw
SB	sub(eat)
SC	scythe
SD	
SE	
SF	San Francisco
SG	Stargate
SH	ship
SI	sink
SJ	Slim Jim
SK	skeleton
SL	seal
SM	Smoky the Bear
SN	Sonic the Hedgehog
SO	sofa
SP	spaghetti
SQ	squirrel
SR	
ST	star
SU	
SV	
SW	swatter
SX	saxophone
TA	tank
TB	tub
TC	
TD	toad
TE	tent
TF	
TG	tiger
TH	
TI	tire
TJ	
TK	truck
TL	turtle
TM	tinman
TN	
TO	tomb
TP	Toilet Paper
TQ	
TR	tree
TS	
TU	
TV	televison
TW	Towel 
TX	Tex(cowboy)
UA	United Airlines
UB	U-boat
UC	Unicorn
UD	
UE	
UF	UFO
UG	Ugly
UH	
UI	unicyclist
UJ	Jorome Eugene Morrow (GATTACA)
UK	United Kingdom
UL	
UM	umbrella
UN	unicorn
UO	
UP	
UQ	
UR	urine
US	United States
UT	
UV	
UW	Under Water
UX	
VA	
VB	volleyball
VC	vacuum
VD	video
VE	vending (machine)
VF	Venus Flytrap
VG	Virgin
VH	
VI	visor
VJ	
VK	viking
VL	vial
VM	venom
VN	violin
VO	volcano
VP	vampire
VQ	ventriloquist
VR	Virtual Reality
VS	vase
VT	vault
VU	vulture
VW	Volkswagon
VX	vortex
WA	water
WB	web
WC	witch
WD	weed
WE	welder
WF	
WG	wig
WH	whip
WI	wine
WJ	
WK	
WL	wall
WM	Wal-mart
WN	window
WO	wolf (werewolf)
WP	weapons
WQ	
WR	wizard
WS	walrus
WT	Water Tower
WU	
WV	weaver
WX	wax
XA	xavior
XB	
XC	
XD	
XE	
XF	
XG	
XH	
XI	
XJ	
XK	
XL	
XM	
XN	
XO	
XP	
XQ	
XR	
XS	
XT	
XU	
XV	
XW


Added many more

Still have a lot missing. Thanks to Daniel for having a good list as well


----------



## afrizal (Jan 11, 2011)

letter is very nice


----------



## nickvu2 (Jan 12, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> Actually, just do this on a google doc.


Stachu, is it just me or is the first page "A-D" gone?


----------



## Stefan (Jan 12, 2011)

nickvu2 said:


> Stachu, is it just me or is the first page "A-D" gone?


 
Yeah, someone anonymous deleted a lot on Dec 29. Earlier versions can be seen via "File" -> "See revision history".


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 12, 2011)

405/575 = 70% done :3


Spoiler



AB	anthony brooks
AC	Airconditioning (unit)
AD	
AE	American Eagle
AF	animal feces
AG	alligator
AH	air hockey
AI	Artificial Intelligence
AJ	
AK	AK-47
AL	alien
AM	ammunition
AN	ant
AO	
AP	Adrian Peterson (RB)
AQ	aquarium
AR	arrow
AS	astronaut
AT	Atlas
AU	automobile
AV	
AW	A&W root beer
AX	axe
BA	batman
BC	bicycle
BD	bed
BE	belt
BF	bonfire
BG	badge
BH	bee hive
BI	billiards
BJ	blow job
BK	burger king
BL	bell
BM	bomb
BN	bone
BO	Body Odor
BP	backpack
BQ	barbeque
BR	bear
BS	Bull ****
BT	boot
BU	bus
BV	beaver
BW	bowling
BX	boxer
CA	camera
CB	cab
CD	Compact Disc
CE	cement
CF	coffee
CG	cog
CH	Chris Hardwick
CI	city
CJ	contact juggling (at LSCO, the person)
CK	cake
CL	clown
CM	comb
CN	cone
CO	condoms
CP	cop
CQ	croquet
CR	cross
CS	chelsea smith
CT	cot
CU	cup
CV	clover
CW	cow
CX	
DA	dagger
DB	disco 
DC	Dan Cohen
DE	dentist
DF	
DG	dog
DH	dough
DI	diglet
DJ	DJ (parties)
DK	duck
DL	doll
DM	dome
DN	
DO	dolphin
DP	diapers
DQ	dairy queen
DR	dragon
DS	Nintendo (DS)
DT	dark templar
DU	dunkin doughnuts 
DV	Darth Vader
DW	dreamweaver
DX	
EA	eagle
EB	
EC	
ED	
EF	elf
EG	egg
EH	Edward Hicks
EI	
EJ	EJ Reilly
EK	elk
EL	elf
EM	Eminem
EN	
EO	
EP	elephant
EQ	
ER	Emergency Room
ES	
ET	Extra Terrestrial
EU	
EV	
EW	emily wang
EX	excalibur
FA	Fat Albert
FB	football
FC	
FD	food
FE	ferret
FG	fag
FH	
FI	fishsticks
FJ	
FK	fork
FL	flour
FM	foam
FN	
FO	fox
FP	
FQ	
FR	fridge
FS	
FT	
FU	fugitive
FV	
FW	flower
FX	fox
GA	gargoyle
GB	Ghost Busters
GC	
GD	Godzilla
GE	
GF	giraffe
GH	ghost
GI	
GJ	grape jelly
GK	
GL	globe
GM	Golum
GN	
GO	gorilla
GP	grapes
GQ	
GR	
GS	
GT	goat
GU	
GV	gravel
GW	George Washington
GX	
HA	harpoon
HB	hobo
HC	Hi-c
HD	
HE	hell
HF	hot fudge
HG	hermione granger
HI	hitler
HJ	
HK	Honk Kong
HL	Hughe Lauri 
HM	hummer
HN	honey
HO	hose
HP	Harry Potter
HQ	
HR	
HS	heather smith
HT	
HU	hunter
HV	Heaven
HW	Home Work
HX	
IA	
IB	
IC	
ID	Identification
IE	Internet Explorer
IF	
IG	igloo
IH	Incredible Hulk
IJ	
IK	inky(my dog)
IL	
IM	
IN	
IO	
IP	Ipod
IQ	
IR	
IS	ice skates
IT	
IU	
IV	ivysaur
IW	
IX	
JA	jar
JB	jukebox
JC	John Carrol (school)
JD	jessica donahue
JE	
JF	Joe flacco
JG	jigaloo
JH	Janet Hicks
JI	
JK	
JL	
JM	Jenn mullins
JN	
JO	joey (cuber)
JP	jigglypuff
JQ	
JR	Jar
JS	Jerry Springer
JT	jet
JU	jungle
JV	
JW	Jew (imagine a jewish person)
JX	jinx (pokemon)
KA	kangaroo
KB	keyboard
KC	kansas city cheifs (imagine logo)
KD	
KE	ketchup
KF	KFC 
KG	Kong (King Kong)
KH	
KI	kite
KJ	kirjava
KL	
KM	
KN	knight
KO	
KP	
KQ	
KR	kryptonite
KS	Kiss (band)
KT	
KU	
KV	
KW	killer whale
KX	
LA	lamp
LB	
LC	locust
LD	lead
LE	leopard
LF	leaf
LG	legos
LH	Light House
LI	lips
LJ	
LK	Lock (school locker protection)
LM	lamb
LN	lantern
LO	
LP	
LQ	
LR	
LS	Luke Skywalker
LT	lottery
LU	
LV	lord voldemort
LW	Lil Wayne
LX	
MA	magikarp
MB	
MC	Mortal Combat
MD	mountain dew
ME	
MF	
MG	magnet
MH	Mike Hughey
MI	milk
MJ	Mary Jane (spider man)
MK	monkey
ML	Mona Lisa
MN	
MO	
MP	mop
MQ	
MR	
MS	microsoft
MT	
MU	mule
MV	Minivan
MW	
MX	
NA	nacho
NB	
NC	
ND	needle
NE	Neo
NF	
NG	
NH	north harford
NI	
NJ	ninja
NK	
NL	
NM	Necromancer
NO	Norris(chuck)
NP	nicotine patches
NQ	
NR	
NS	nest
NT	net
NU	nuclear
NV	navy
NW	
NX	nixon
OA	oatmeal
OB	Obama
OC	octopus
OD	
OE	
OF	
OG	ogre
OH	
OI	oil
OJ	OrangeJuice
OK	
OL	olive
OM	
ON	onion
OP	opera
OQ	
OR	orbitz (gum)
OS	ostrich
OT	
OU	
OV	oven
OW	owl
OX	ox(animal thingy)
PA	paper
PB	polar bear
PC	peacock
PD	panda
PE	penguin
PF	pirate flag
PG	pig
PH	pharoah
PI	pie
PJ	pajamas
PK	pikachu
PL	pliers
PM	
PN	
PO	
PQ	
PR	Predator
PS	playstation
PT	powerthirst
PU	
PV	polevault
PW	
PX	
QA	
QB	quarterback
QC	
QD	Qdoba
QE	
QF	
QG	
QH	
QI	
QJ	
QK	
QL	
QM	
QN	
QO	
QP	Quarter Pounder
QR	
QS	quicksand
QT	
QU	queen
QV	
QW	
QX	
RA	
RB	rabbit
RC	Rubik's Cube
RD	Rubber Duckie
RE	
RF	Referee
RG	rag
RH	Rowe hessler
RI	Rhino
RJ	
RK	rake
RL	ray lewis
RM	
RN	
RO	
RP	
RQ	
RS	Ross(friends)
RT	
RU	
RV	
RW	ron weasly
RX	Rex(dinosaur)
SA	saw
SB	sub(eat)
SC	scythe
SD	
SE	
SF	San Francisco
SG	Stargate
SH	ship
SI	sink
SJ	Slim Jim
SK	skeleton
SL	seal
SM	Smoky the Bear
SN	Sonic the Hedgehog
SO	sofa
SP	spaghetti
SQ	squirrel
SR	
ST	star
SU	sunchips
SV	
SW	swatter
SX	saxophone
TA	tank
TB	tub
TC	taco
TD	toad
TE	tent
TF	taffy
TG	tiger
TH	
TI	tire
TJ	
TK	truck
TL	
TM	tinman
TN	TNT(bomb)
TO	tomb
TP	Toilet Paper
TQ	
TR	tree
TS	
TU	turtle
TV	televison
TW	Towel 
TX	Tex(cowboy)
UA	United Airlines
UB	U-boat
UC	Unicorn
UD	
UE	
UF	UFO
UG	Ugly
UH	u-haul (trucks)
UI	unicyclist
UJ	Jorome Eugene Morrow (GATTACA)
UK	United Kingdom
UL	
UM	umbrella
UN	unicorn
UO	
UP	UPS (trucks)
UQ	
UR	urine
US	United States
UT	
UV	
UW	Under Water
UX	
VA	vagina
VB	volleyball
VC	vacuum
VD	video
VE	vending (machine)
VF	Venus Flytrap
VG	Virgin
VH	
VI	visor
VJ	
VK	viking
VL	vial
VM	venom
VN	violin
VO	volcano
VP	vampire
VQ	ventriloquist
VR	Virtual Reality
VS	vase
VT	vault
VU	vulture
VW	Volkswagon
VX	vortex
WA	water
WB	web
WC	witch
WD	weed
WE	welder
WF	waffle fries
WG	wig
WH	whip
WI	wine
WJ	
WK	Wikipedia(logo)
WL	wall
WM	Wal-mart
WN	window
WO	wolf (werewolf)
WP	weapons
WQ	
WR	wizard
WS	walrus
WT	Water Tower
WU	
WV	weaver
WX	wax
XA	xavior
XB	electrocuted batman
XC	electrocuted charizard
XD	electrocuted donkey
XE	electrocuted elephant
XF	electrocuted fox
XG	electrocuted gorilla
XH	electrocuted hitler
XI	electrocuted Ivysaur
XJ	electrocuted Jigglypuff
XK	electrocuted kangaroo
XL	electrocuted lapras
XM	electrocuted magikarp
XN	electrocuted norris
XO	electrocuted onix
XP	electrocuted pikachu
XQ	electrocuted queen
XR	electrocuted riachu
XS	electrocuted snorlax
XT	electrocuted turtle
XU	electrocuted unicorn
XV	electrocuted virgin
XW	electrocuted whale


----------



## Kynit (Jan 17, 2011)

AD: an advertisement, or maybe a calculator for 'ad'ing?
AJ: do you know anyone named AJ? Ayjay?
AV: audio-visual; a bunch of confusing cables for your TV
DF: a hearing aid for a DeaF guy
DX: dicks
FN: a fan, or a shark's fin
FP: a guy fapping
GR or GS: grass
HQ: headquarters
IC: Ice Climbers
JL: jail
KD: Kraft Dinner
LB: lab (a mad scientist in his lab coat?)
ME: myself!
MN: a bunch of men
NL: a pile of nails
OM: a guy eating (om nom nom)?
Q: a quilt
a quitter
the Qu'ran?

Just a few that I can try to fill in for you.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks! I took some, though I had some already for what you said. Here is my updated list, I added what I would use from that list you just posted. Some are too vague, I need any image to go with any image, and headquarters is something too vague, for my taste anyway.

435/552 = 78% done


Spoiler



AB	anthony brooks
AC	Airconditioning (unit)
AD	Andarial (D2)
AE	American Eagle
AF	animal feces
AG	alligator
AH	air hockey
AI	Artificial Intelligence
AJ	angel
AK	AK-47
AL	alien
AM	ammunition
AN	ant
AO	aerosal (can)
AP	Adrian Peterson (RB)
AQ	aquarium
AR	arrow
AS	astronaut
AT	Atlas
AU	automobile
AV	
AW	A&W root beer
AX	axe
BA	batman
BC	bicycle
BD	bed
BE	belt
BF	bonfire
BG	badge
BH	bee hive
BI	bird
BJ	blow job
BK	burger king
BL	bell
BM	bomb
BN	bone
BO	Body Odor
BP	backpack
BQ	barbeque
BR	bear
BS	Bull ****
BT	boot
BU	bus
BV	beaver
BW	bowling
BX	boxer
CA	camera
CB	cab
CD	Compact Disc
CE	cement
CF	coffee
CG	cog
CH	Chris Hardwick
CI	city
CJ	contact juggling (at LSCO, the person)
CK	cake
CL	clown
CM	comb
CN	cone
CO	condoms
CP	cop
CQ	croquet
CR	cross
CS	chelsea smith
CT	cot
CU	cup
CV	clover
CW	cow
CX	
DA	dagger
DB	disco 
DC	Dan Cohen
DE	dentist
DF	
DG	dog
DH	dough
DI	diglet
DJ	DJ (parties)
DK	duck
DL	doll
DM	dome
DN	dungeon
DO	dolphin
DP	diapers
DQ	dairy queen
DR	dragon
DS	Nintendo (DS)
DT	dark templar
DU	dunkin doughnuts 
DV	Darth Vader
DW	dreamweaver
DX	dicks
EA	eagle
EB	eyeball
EC	
ED	
EF	elf
EG	egg
EH	Edward Hicks
EI	eskimo
EJ	EJ Reilly
EK	elk
EL	elf
EM	Eminem
EN	
EO	
EP	elephant
EQ	
ER	Emergency Room
ES	
ET	Extra Terrestrial
EU	
EV	
EW	emily wang
EX	excalibur
FA	Fat Albert
FB	football
FC	
FD	food
FE	ferret
FG	fag
FH	fire helmet (the yellow helmet)
FI	fishsticks
FJ	
FK	fork
FL	flour
FM	foam
FN	fang
FO	fox
FP	
FQ	
FR	fridge
FS	
FT	feet
FU	fugitive
FV	
FW	flower
FX	fox
GA	gargoyle
GB	Ghost Busters
GC	
GD	Godzilla
GE	
GF	giraffe
GH	ghost
GI	ginny (harry potter)
GJ	grape jelly
GK	
GL	globe
GM	Golum
GN	
GO	gorilla
GP	grapes
GQ	
GR	grapes
GS	
GT	goat
GU	
GV	gravel
GW	George Washington
GX	
HA	harpoon
HB	hobo
HC	Hi-c
HD	
HE	hell
HF	hot fudge
HG	hermione granger
HI	hitler
HJ	
HK	Honk Kong
HL	Hughe Lauri 
HM	hummer
HN	honey
HO	hose
HP	Harry Potter
HQ	
HR	
HS	heather smith
HT	hat
HU	hunter
HV	Heaven
HW	Home Work
HX	
IA	
IB	
IC	
ID	Identification
IE	Internet Explorer
IF	
IG	igloo
IH	Incredible Hulk
IJ	Indiana Jones
IK	inky(my dog)
IL	
IM	
IN	
IO	
IP	Ipod
IQ	
IR	
IS	ice skates
IT	
IU	
IV	ivysaur
IW	
IX	
JA	jar
JB	jukebox
JC	John Carrol (school)
JD	jessica donahue
JE	Jesus
JF	Joe flacco
JG	jigaloo
JH	Janet Hicks
JI	jigsaw(full puzzle)
JK	
JL	jail
JM	Jenn mullins
JN	jeans
JO	joey (cuber)
JP	jigglypuff
JQ	
JR	Jar
JS	Jerry Springer
JT	jet
JU	jungle
JV	
JW	Jew (imagine a jewish person)
JX	jinx (pokemon)
KA	kangaroo
KB	keyboard
KC	kansas city cheifs (imagine logo)
KD	
KE	ketchup
KF	KFC 
KG	Kong (King Kong)
KH	
KI	kite
KJ	kirjava
KL	
KM	
KN	knight
KO	
KP	
KQ	king/queen chess pieces
KR	kryptonite
KS	Kiss (band)
KT	katana
KU	
KV	
KW	killer whale
KX	
LA	lamp
LB	
LC	locust
LD	lead
LE	leopard
LF	leaf
LG	legos
LH	Light House
LI	lips
LJ	Lebron James
LK	Lock (school locker protection)
LM	lamb
LN	lantern
LO	
LP	lapras
LQ	
LR	
LS	Luke Skywalker
LT	lottery
LU	Lunchables
LV	lord voldemort
LW	Lil Wayne
LX	
MA	magikarp
MB	
MC	Mortal Combat
MD	mountain dew
ME	mephisto
MF	
MG	magnet
MH	Mike Hughey
MI	milk
MJ	Mary Jane (spider man)
MK	monkey
ML	Mona Lisa
MN	moon
MO	moose
MP	mop
MQ	
MR	
MS	microsoft
MT	
MU	mule
MV	Minivan
MW	mew
MX	Malcom X
NA	nacho
NB	
NC	
ND	needle
NE	Neo
NF	
NG	******
NH	north harford
NI	nickle
NJ	ninja
NK	
NL	nail
NM	Necromancer
NO	Norris(chuck)
NP	nicotine patches
NQ	
NR	
NS	nest
NT	net
NU	nuclear
NV	navy
NW	
NX	nixon
OA	oatmeal
OB	Obama
OC	octopus
OD	oddish(pokemon)
OE	
OF	
OG	ogre
OH	
OI	oil
OJ	OrangeJuice
OK	
OL	olive
OM	oatmeal
ON	onion
OP	opera
OQ	
OR	orbitz (gum)
OS	ostrich
OT	
OU	
OV	oven
OW	owl
OX	ox(animal thingy)
PA	paper
PB	polar bear
PC	peacock
PD	panda
PE	penguin
PF	pirate flag
PG	pig
PH	pharoah
PI	pie
PJ	pajamas
PK	pikachu
PL	pliers
PM	pamela(anderson)
PN	penis
PO	poop
PQ	
PR	Predator
PS	playstation
PT	powerthirst
PU	
PV	polevault
PW	paw
PX	
QA	quarter
QB	quarterback
QC	
QD	Qdoba
QE	
QF	
QG	Quagmire
QH	
QI	quill (from harry pottr)
QJ	
QK	
QL	
QM	
QN	
QO	
QP	Quarter Pounder
QR	
QS	quicksand
QT	quart(dq quart)
QU	queen
QV	Quiver
QW	
QX	
RA	racoon
RB	rabbit
RC	Rubik's Cube
RD	Rubber Duckie
RE	reaver
RF	Referee
RG	rag
RH	Rowe hessler
RI	Rhino
RJ	
RK	rake
RL	ray lewis
RM	
RN	raisins
RO	rope
RP	Ryan Patricio (WR 3x3x3 OH)
RQ	
RS	Ross(friends)
RT	rat
RU	ruby
RV	raven
RW	ron weasly
RX	Rex(dinosaur)
SA	saw
SB	sub(eat)
SC	scythe
SD	
SE	semen
SF	San Francisco
SG	Stargate
SH	ship
SI	sink
SJ	Slim Jim
SK	skeleton
SL	seal
SM	Smoky the Bear
SN	Sonic the Hedgehog
SO	sofa
SP	spaghetti
SQ	squirrel
SR	
ST	star
SU	sunchips
SV	
SW	swatter
SX	saxophone
TA	tank
TB	tub
TC	taco
TD	toad
TE	tent
TF	taffy
TG	tiger
TH	thong
TI	tire
TJ	
TK	truck
TL	tail (goku)
TM	tinman
TN	TNT(bomb)
TO	tomb
TP	Toilet Paper
TQ	
TR	tree
TS	
TU	turtle
TV	televison
TW	Towel 
TX	Tex(cowboy)
UA	United Airlines
UB	U-boat
UC	Unicorn
UD	
UE	
UF	UFO
UG	Ugly
UH	u-haul (trucks)
UI	unicyclist
UJ	Jorome Eugene Morrow (GATTACA)
UK	United Kingdom
UL	
UM	umbrella
UN	unicorn
UO	
UP	UPS (trucks)
UQ	
UR	urine
US	United States
UT	
UV	
UW	Under Water
UX	
VA	vagina
VB	volleyball
VC	vacuum
VD	video
VE	vending (machine)
VF	Venus Flytrap
VG	Virgin
VH	
VI	visor
VJ	
VK	viking
VL	vial
VM	venom
VN	violin
VO	volcano
VP	vampire
VQ	ventriloquist
VR	Virtual Reality
VS	vase
VT	vault
VU	vulture
VW	Volkswagon
VX	vortex
WA	water
WB	web
WC	witch
WD	weed
WE	welder
WF	waffle fries
WG	wig
WH	whip
WI	wine
WJ	
WK	Wikipedia(logo)
WL	wall
WM	Wal-mart
WN	window
WO	wolf (werewolf)
WP	weapons
WQ	
WR	wizard
WS	walrus
WT	Water Tower
WU	
WV	weaver
WX	wax
XA	xavior
XB	electrocuted batman
XC	electrocuted charizard
XD	electrocuted donkey
XE	electrocuted elephant
XF	electrocuted fox
XG	electrocuted gorilla
XH	electrocuted hitler
XI	electrocuted Ivysaur
XJ	electrocuted Jigglypuff
XK	electrocuted kangaroo
XL	electrocuted lapras
XM	electrocuted magikarp
XN	electrocuted norris
XO	electrocuted onix
XP	electrocuted pikachu
XQ	electrocuted queen
XR	electrocuted riachu
XS	electrocuted snorlax
XT	electrocuted turtle
XU	electrocuted unicorn
XV	electrocuted virgin
XW	electrocuted whale


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 20, 2011)

Double post because I can.

I have 523/576 = 90%


Spoiler



AA	aardvark
AB	anthony brooks
AC	Airconditioning (unit)
AD	Andarial (D2)
AE	American Eagle
AF	animal feces
AG	alligator
AH	air hockey
AI	Artificial Intelligence
AJ	angel
AK	AK-47
AL	alien
AM	ammunition
AN	ant
AO	aerosal (can)
AP	Adrian Peterson (RB)
AQ	aquarium
AR	arrow
AS	astronaut
AT	Atlas
AU	automobile
AV	AV(my bad cube
AW	A&W root beer
AX	axe
BA	batman
BB	brittany billings
BC	bicycle
BD	bed
BE	belt
BF	brett favre
BG	badge
BH	bee hive
BI	bird
BJ	blow job
BK	burger king
BL	bell
BM	bomb
BN	bone
BO	Body Odor
BP	backpack
BQ	barbeque
BR	bear
BS	Bull ****
BT	boot
BU	bus
BV	beaver
BW	bowling
BX	boxer
CA	camera
CB	cab
CC	chrissy car 
CD	Compact Disc
CE	cement
CF	coffee
CG	cog
CH	Chris Hardwick
CI	cigar
CJ	contact juggling (at LSCO, the person)
CK	cake
CL	clown
CM	comb
CN	cone
CO	condoms
CP	cop
CQ	croquet
CR	cross
CS	chelsea smith
CT	cot
CU	cup
CV	clover
CW	cow
CX	chocolate extreme
DA	dagger
DB	disco ball
DC	Dan Cohen
DD	dee dee
DE	dentist
DF	dafadils
DG	dog
DH	dough
DI	diglet
DJ	DJ (parties)
DK	duck
DL	doll
DM	dome
DN	dungeon
DO	dolphin
DP	diapers
DQ	dairy queen
DR	dragon
DS	Nintendo (DS)
DT	dark templar
DU	dunkin doughnuts 
DV	Darth Vader
DW	dreamweaver
DX	dicks
EA	eagle
EB	eyeball
EC	emily campbell
ED	edward(twilight)
EE	eel
EF	elf
EG	egg
EH	Edward Hicks
EI	eskimo
EJ	EJ Reilly
EK	elk
EL	elf
EM	Eminem
EN	entai (pokemon)
EO	eor
EP	elephant
EQ	equestrian
ER	Emergency Room
ES	emily schmitd
ET	Extra Terrestrial
EU	europe (flag)
EV	evanescence
EW	emily wang
EX	excalibur
FA	Fat Albert
FB	football
FC	fat cat
FD	food
FE	ferret
FF	firefighter
FG	fag
FH	fire helmet (the yellow helmet)
FI	fishsticks
FJ	fudge
FK	fork
FL	flour
FM	foam
FN	fang
FO	fox
FP	frappachino (starbucks bottle)
FQ	
FR	fridge
FS	fish
FT	feet
FU	fugitive
FV	five (imagine the number 5)
FW	flower
FX	fox
GA	gargoyle
GB	Ghost Busters
GC	gold crown
GD	Godzilla
GE	genie
GF	giraffe
GG	gus gamboa
GH	ghost
GI	ginny (harry potter)
GJ	grape jelly
GK	geek
GL	globe
GM	Golum
GN	gengar
GO	gorilla
GP	grapes
GQ	
GR	grass
GS	gas (can)
GT	goat
GU	gun
GV	gravel
GW	George Washington
GX	
HA	harpoon
HB	hobo
HC	Hi-c
HD	head
HE	hell
HF	hot fudge
HH	hedgehog
HG	hermione granger
HI	hitler
HJ	hedge
HK	Honk Kong
HL	Hughe Lauri 
HM	hummer
HN	honey
HO	hose
HP	Harry Potter
HQ	
HR	heart
HS	heather smith
HT	hat
HU	hunter
HV	Heaven
HW	Home Work
HX	
IA	ian (sullivan)
IB	ibex
IC	ice cream
ID	Identification
IE	Internet Explorer
IF	
IG	igloo
IH	Incredible Hulk
II	
IJ	Indiana Jones
IK	inky(my dog)
IL	
IM	imp
IN	indian
IO	
IP	Ipod
IQ	
IR	
IS	ice skates
IT	
IU	
IV	ivysaur
IW	
IX	
JA	jar
JB	jukebox
JC	jackie chan
JD	jessica donahue
JE	Jesus
JF	Joe flacco
JG	joey ghouly
JH	Janet Hicks
JI	jigsaw(full puzzle)
JJ	jordan jeffries
JK	joker (batman)
JL	jail
JM	Jenn mullins
JN	jeans
JO	joey (cuber)
JP	jigglypuff
JQ	
JR	Jar
JS	Jerry Springer
JT	jet
JU	jungle
JV	jenna valentine
JW	Jew (imagine a jewish person)
JX	jinx (pokemon)
KA	kangaroo
KB	keyboard
KC	kansas city cheifs (imagine logo)
KD	kid
KE	ketchup
KF	KFC 
KG	Kong (King Kong)
KH	keyhole
KI	kite
KJ	kirjava
KK	king koopa
KL	kilt
KM	kristy mcCarthy
KN	knight
KO	Korick (statue)
KP	kapinos
KQ	king/queen chess pieces
KR	kryptonite
KS	Kiss (band)
KT	katana
KU	
KV	
KW	killer whale
KX	kix (cereal)
LA	lamp
LB	lab (dog)
LC	locust
LD	lead
LE	leopard
LF	leaf
LG	legos
LH	lynsey hilbourn
LI	lips
LJ	Lebron James
LK	Lock (school locker protection)
LL	lollipop
LM	lamb
LN	lantern
LO	lobster
LP	lapras
LQ	liquor
LR	liar(pants fire)
LS	Luke Skywalker
LT	lottery
LU	Lunchables
LV	lord voldemort
LW	Lil Wayne
LX	
MA	magikarp
MB	matt bruno
MC	Mortal Combat
MD	mountain dew
ME	mephisto
MF	muffin
MG	magnet
MH	Mike Hughey
MI	milk
MJ	Mary Jane (spider man)
MK	monkey
ML	Mona Lisa
MM	mike mathews
MN	moon
MO	moose
MP	mop
MQ	
MR	mars
MS	microsoft
MT	mountain
MU	mule
MV	Minivan
MW	mew
MX	Malcom X
NA	nacho
NB	nutter butter
NC	necktie
ND	needle
NE	Neo
NF	
NG	******
NH	north harford
NI	nickle
NJ	ninja
NK	
NL	nail
NM	Necromancer
NN	
NO	Norris(chuck)
NP	neil price
NQ	
NR	nerd
NS	nest
NT	net
NU	nuclear
NV	navy
NW	newt
NX	nixon
OA	oatmeal
OB	Obama
OC	octopus
OD	oddish(pokemon)
OE	oboe
OF	officer
OG	ogre
OH	one hand
OI	oil
OJ	OrangeJuice
OK	
OL	olive
OM	oatmeal
ON	onion
OO	ohho (pokemon)
OP	opera
OQ	
OR	orbitz (gum)
OS	ostrich
OT	otter
OU	
OV	oven
OW	owl
OX	ox(animal thingy)
PA	paper
PB	polar bear
PC	peacock
PD	panda
PE	penguin
PF	pirate flag
PG	pig
PH	pharoah
PI	pie
PJ	pajamas
PK	pikachu
PL	pliers
PM	pamela(anderson)
PN	penis
PO	poop
PP	pepperoni pizza
PQ	porqupine
PR	Predator
PS	playstation
PT	powerthirst
PU	puma
PV	polevault
PW	paw
PX	pickaxe
QA	quarter
QB	quarterback
QC	
QD	Qdoba
QE	
QF	
QG	Quagmire
QH	
QI	quill (from harry potter)
QJ	
QK	
QL	
QM	
QN	
QO	quaker oats (imagine the guy on box)
QP	Quarter Pounder
QR	
QS	quicksand
QT	quart(dq quart)
QU	queen
QQ	qqref person
QV	Quiver
QW	
QX	
RA	racoon
RB	rabbit
RC	Rubik's Cube
RD	Rubber Duckie
RE	reaver
RF	Referee
RG	rag
RH	Rowe hessler
RI	Rhino
RJ	rj (basilone)
RK	rake
RL	ray lewis
RM	ryan miesel 
RN	raisins
RO	rope
RP	Ryan Patricio (WR 3x3x3 OH)
RQ	racquet
RR	Ryan Reese
RS	Ross(friends)
RT	rat
RU	ruby
RV	raven
RW	ron weasly
RX	Rex(dinosaur)
SA	saw
SB	sub(eat)
SC	scythe
SD	scooby doo
SE	semen
SF	San Francisco
SG	Stargate
SH	ship
SI	sink
SJ	Slim Jim
SK	skeleton
SL	seal
SM	Smoky the Bear
SN	Sonic the Hedgehog
SO	sofa
SP	spaghetti
SQ	squirrel
SR	syringe
SS	sarah sovinsky
ST	star
SU	sunchips
SV	seven
SW	swatter
SX	saxophone
TA	tank
TB	tub
TC	taco
TD	toad
TE	tent
TF	taffy
TG	tiger
TH	thong
TI	tire
TJ	thomas jefferson
TK	truck
TL	tail (goku)
TM	tinman
TN	TNT(bomb)
TO	tomb
TP	Toilet Paper
TQ	
TR	tree
TS	tassle
TT	tooth
TU	turtle
TV	televison
TW	Towel 
TX	Tex(cowboy)
UA	United Airlines
UB	U-boat
UC	Unicorn
UD	udder
UE	
UF	UFO
UG	Ugly
UH	u-haul (trucks)
UI	unicyclist
UJ	
UK	United Kingdom
UL	
UM	umbrella
UN	unicorn
UO	
UP	UPS (trucks)
UQ	
UR	urine
US	United States
UT	undertaker
UU	
UV	
UW	underwear
UX	tUXedo
VA	vagina
VB	volleyball
VC	vacuum
VD	video
VE	vending (machine)
VF	Venus Flytrap
VG	Virgin
VH	
VI	visor
VJ	
VK	viking
VL	vial
VM	venom
VN	violin
VO	volcano
VP	vampire
VQ	ventriloquist
VR	Virtual Reality
VS	vase
VT	vault
VU	vulture
VV	
VW	Volkswagon
VX	vortex
WA	water
WB	web
WC	witch
WD	weed
WE	welder
WF	waffle fries
WG	wig
WH	whip
WI	wine
WJ	
WK	Wikipedia(logo)
WL	wall
WM	Wal-mart
WN	window
WO	wolf (werewolf)
WP	weapons
WQ	
WR	wizard
WS	walrus
WT	Water Tower
WU	
WV	weaver
WW	willy wonka
WX	wax
XA	electrocuted alligator
XB	electrocuted batman
XC	electrocuted charizard
XD	electrocuted donkey
XE	electrocuted elephant
XF	electrocuted fox
XG	electrocuted gorilla
XH	electrocuted hitler
XI	electrocuted Ivysaur
XJ	electrocuted Jigglypuff
XK	electrocuted kangaroo
XL	electrocuted lapras
XM	electrocuted magikarp
XN	electrocuted norris
XO	electrocuted onix
XP	electrocuted pikachu
XQ	electrocuted queen
XR	electrocuted riachu
XS	electrocuted snorlax
XT	electrocuted turtle
XU	electrocuted unicorn
XV	electrocuted virgin
XW	electrocuted whale
XX



The last few are extremely hard, I am wondering if anybody can give me some ideas. I've asked all of my facebook friends a good number of times.
Need them to be objects you can actually imagine. I'm not very imaginative when it comes to finding objects to go with these pairs.



Spoiler



FQ
GQ
GX
HQ
HX
IF
II
IL
IO
IQ
IR
IT
IU
IW
IX
JQ
KU
KV
LX
MQ
NF
NK
NN
NQ
OK
OU
QC
QU
QF
QH
QJ
QK
QL
QM
QN
QR
QW
QX
TQ
UE
UJ
UL
UO
UQ
UU
UV
VH
VJ
VV
WJ
WQ
WU
XX


^ These are all I have left..


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 20, 2011)

Some ideas:
HQ	Headquarters
HX	Hoax (you get a hoax-email)
IL	Illinois
IQ	Some smart guy like Einstein, Stephen Hawking or Guimond
IT	Italy
JQ	JK from Jamiroqai
KU	Kung Fu
LX	LAX airport
OK	Oak
QK	Quark (DS 9 or the nasty white stuff)
QN	Quorn (the meat substitute)
QR	Cure (The band) or Mr. Gottlieb
QW	Quark (DS 9 or the nasty white stuff)
UQ	Urquhart Scottisch castle on the banks of Loch Ness
UV	UV light blacklight
XX	Vin Diesel character (XXX, Riddick,...)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for that, in the past hour or so I've added to my list substantially. 30 left IIRC..and out of your list I completed XX, OK, LX, JQ, IQ, HX, and HQ.

The problem with some is that I can't imagine it that well, such as UV light, my brain can't just imagine light, well, it's likely that I won't remember it. I need an object that can interact with others.
30 left


Spoiler



AA	aardvark
AB	anthony brooks
AC	Airconditioning (unit)
AD	Andarial (D2)
AE	American Eagle
AF	animal feces
AG	alligator
AH	air hockey
AI	Artificial Intelligence
AJ	angel
AK	AK-47
AL	alien
AM	ammunition
AN	ant
AO	aerosal (can)
AP	Adrian Peterson (RB)
AQ	aquarium
AR	arrow
AS	astronaut
AT	Atlas
AU	automobile
AV	AV(my bad cube
AW	A&W root beer
AX	axe
BA	batman
BB	brittany billings
BC	bicycle
BD	bed
BE	belt
BF	brett favre
BG	badge
BH	bee hive
BI	bird
BJ	blow job
BK	burger king
BL	bell
BM	bomb
BN	bone
BO	Body Odor
BP	backpack
BQ	barbeque
BR	bear
BS	Bull ****
BT	boot
BU	bus
BV	beaver
BW	bowling
BX	boxer
CA	camera
CB	cab
CC	chrissy car 
CD	Compact Disc
CE	cement
CF	coffee
CG	cog
CH	Chris Hardwick
CI	cigar
CJ	contact juggling (at LSCO, the person)
CK	cake
CL	clown
CM	comb
CN	cone
CO	condoms
CP	cop
CQ	croquet
CR	cross
CS	chelsea smith
CT	cot
CU	cup
CV	clover
CW	cow
CX	chocolate extreme
DA	dagger
DB	disco ball
DC	Dan Cohen
DD	dee dee
DE	dentist
DF	dafadils
DG	dog
DH	dough
DI	diglet
DJ	DJ (parties)
DK	duck
DL	doll
DM	dome
DN	dungeon
DO	dolphin
DP	diapers
DQ	dairy queen
DR	dragon
DS	Nintendo (DS)
DT	dark templar
DU	dunkin doughnuts 
DV	Darth Vader
DW	dreamweaver
DX	dicks
EA	eagle
EB	eyeball
EC	emily campbell
ED	edward(twilight)
EE	eel
EF	elf
EG	egg
EH	Edward Hicks
EI	eskimo
EJ	EJ Reilly
EK	elk
EL	elf
EM	Eminem
EN	entai (pokemon)
EO	eor
EP	elephant
EQ	equestrian
ER	Emergency Room
ES	emily schmitd
ET	Extra Terrestrial
EU	europe (flag)
EV	evanescence
EW	emily wang
EX	excalibur
FA	Fat Albert
FB	football
FC	fat cat
FD	food
FE	ferret
FF	firefighter
FG	fag
FH	fire helmet (the yellow helmet)
FI	fishsticks
FJ	fudge
FK	fork
FL	flour
FM	foam
FN	fang
FO	fox
FP	frappachino (starbucks bottle)
FQ	Farquaad (lord)
FR	fridge
FS	fish
FT	feet
FU	fugitive
FV	five (imagine the number 5)
FW	flower
FX	fox
GA	gargoyle
GB	Ghost Busters
GC	gold crown
GD	Godzilla
GE	genie
GF	giraffe
GG	gus gamboa
GH	ghost
GI	ginny (harry potter)
GJ	grape jelly
GK	geek
GL	globe
GM	Golum
GN	gengar
GO	gorilla
GP	grapes
GQ	gq magizine
GR	grass
GS	gas (can)
GT	goat
GU	gun
GV	gravel
GW	George Washington
GX	lexus (lexus GX jeep)
HA	harpoon
HB	hobo
HC	Hi-c
HD	head
HE	hell
HF	hot fudge
HH	hedgehog
HG	hermione granger
HI	hitler
HJ	hedge
HK	Honk Kong
HL	Hughe Lauri 
HM	hummer
HN	honey
HO	hose
HP	Harry Potter
HQ	Harley quinn
HR	heart
HS	heather smith
HT	hat
HU	hunter
HV	Heaven
HW	Home Work
HX	hummer HX
IA	ian (sullivan)
IB	ibex
IC	ice cream
ID	Identification
IE	Internet Explorer
IF	
IG	igloo
IH	Incredible Hulk
II	Roman numberal II (as a person. arms/legs)
IJ	Indiana Jones
IK	inky(my dog)
IL	
IM	imp
IN	indian
IO	iroh
IP	Ipod
IQ	IQ(albert einsten)
IR	iron
IS	ice skates
IT	
IU	
IV	ivysaur
IW	
IX	
JA	jar
JB	jukebox
JC	jackie chan
JD	jessica donahue
JE	Jesus
JF	Joe flacco
JG	joey ghouly
JH	Janet Hicks
JI	jigsaw(full puzzle)
JJ	jordan jeffries
JK	joker (batman)
JL	jail
JM	Jenn mullins
JN	jeans
JO	joey (cuber)
JP	jigglypuff
JQ	johnny quest
JR	Jar
JS	Jerry Springer
JT	jet
JU	jungle
JV	jenna valentine
JW	Jew (imagine a jewish person)
JX	jinx (pokemon)
KA	kangaroo
KB	keyboard
KC	kansas city cheifs (imagine logo)
KD	kid
KE	ketchup
KF	KFC 
KG	Kong (King Kong)
KH	keyhole
KI	kite
KJ	kirjava
KK	king koopa
KL	kilt
KM	kristy mcCarthy
KN	knight
KO	Korick (statue)
KP	kapinos
KQ	king/queen chess pieces
KR	kryptonite
KS	Kiss (band)
KT	katana
KU	koosh
KV	
KW	killer whale
KX	kix (cereal)
LA	lamp
LB	lab (dog)
LC	locust
LD	lead
LE	leopard
LF	leaf
LG	legos
LH	lynsey hilbourn
LI	lips
LJ	Lebron James
LK	Lock (school locker protection)
LL	lollipop
LM	lamb
LN	lantern
LO	lobster
LP	lapras
LQ	liquor
LR	liar(pants fire)
LS	Luke Skywalker
LT	lottery
LU	Lunchables
LV	lord voldemort
LW	Lil Wayne
LX	lacrosse (player fully suited)
MA	magikarp
MB	matt bruno
MC	Mortal Combat
MD	mountain dew
ME	mephisto
MF	muffin
MG	magnet
MH	Mike Hughey
MI	milk
MJ	Mary Jane (spider man)
MK	monkey
ML	Mona Lisa
MM	mike mathews
MN	moon
MO	moose
MP	mop
MQ	
MR	mars
MS	microsoft
MT	mountain
MU	mule
MV	Minivan
MW	mew
MX	Malcom X
NA	nacho
NB	nutter butter
NC	necktie
ND	needle
NE	Neo
NF	nicole feeley
NG	******
NH	north harford
NI	nickle
NJ	ninja
NK	nakajima(yu)
NL	nail
NM	Necromancer
NN	
NO	Norris(chuck)
NP	neil price
NQ	nerf quarterback (football)
NR	nerd
NS	nest
NT	net
NU	nuclear
NV	navy
NW	newt
NX	nixon
OA	oatmeal
OB	Obama
OC	octopus
OD	oddish(pokemon)
OE	oboe
OF	officer
OG	ogre
OH	one hand
OI	oil
OJ	OrangeJuice
OK	obi wan kenobi
OL	olive
OM	oatmeal
ON	onion
OO	ohho (pokemon)
OP	opera
OQ	
OR	orbitz (gum)
OS	ostrich
OT	otter
OU	
OV	oven
OW	owl
OX	ox(animal thingy)
PA	paper
PB	polar bear
PC	peacock
PD	panda
PE	penguin
PF	pirate flag
PG	pig
PH	pharoah
PI	pie
PJ	pajamas
PK	pikachu
PL	pliers
PM	pamela(anderson)
PN	penis
PO	poop
PP	pepperoni pizza
PQ	porqupine
PR	Predator
PS	playstation
PT	powerthirst
PU	puma
PV	polevault
PW	paw
PX	pickaxe
QA	quarter
QB	quarterback
QC	
QD	Qdoba
QE	
QF	
QG	Quagmire
QH	
QI	quill (from harry potter)
QJ	
QK	
QL	
QM	quail man
QN	
QO	quaker oats (imagine the guy on box)
QP	Quarter Pounder
QR	
QS	quicksand
QT	quart(dq quart)
QU	queen
QQ	qqref person
QV	Quiver
QW	
QX	
RA	racoon
RB	rabbit
RC	Rubik's Cube
RD	Rubber Duckie
RE	reaver
RF	Referee
RG	rag
RH	Rowe hessler
RI	Rhino
RJ	rj (basilone)
RK	rake
RL	ray lewis
RM	ryan miesel 
RN	raisins
RO	rope
RP	Ryan Patricio (WR 3x3x3 OH)
RQ	racquet
RR	Ryan Reese
RS	Ross(friends)
RT	rat
RU	ruby
RV	raven
RW	ron weasly
RX	Rex(dinosaur)
SA	saw
SB	sub(eat)
SC	scythe
SD	scooby doo
SE	semen
SF	San Francisco
SG	Stargate
SH	ship
SI	sink
SJ	Slim Jim
SK	skeleton
SL	seal
SM	Smoky the Bear
SN	Sonic the Hedgehog
SO	sofa
SP	spaghetti
SQ	squirrel
SR	syringe
SS	sarah sovinsky
ST	star
SU	sunchips
SV	seven
SW	swatter
SX	saxophone
TA	tank
TB	tub
TC	taco
TD	toad
TE	tent
TF	taffy
TG	tiger
TH	thong
TI	tire
TJ	thomas jefferson
TK	truck
TL	tail (goku)
TM	tinman
TN	TNT(bomb)
TO	tomb
TP	Toilet Paper
TQ	tack
TR	tree
TS	tassle
TT	tooth
TU	turtle
TV	televison
TW	Towel 
TX	Tex(cowboy)
UA	United Airlines
UB	U-boat
UC	Unicorn
UD	udder
UE	Ukelele
UF	UFO
UG	Ugly
UH	u-haul (trucks)
UI	unicyclist
UJ	
UK	United Kingdom
UL	
UM	umbrella
UN	unicorn
UO	
UP	UPS (trucks)
UQ	flash (the person, ultra quick)
UR	urine
US	United States
UT	undertaker
UU	
UV	
UW	underwear
UX	tUXedo
VA	vagina
VB	volleyball
VC	vacuum
VD	video
VE	vending (machine)
VF	Venus Flytrap
VG	Virgin
VH	Van Helsing
VI	visor
VJ	
VK	viking
VL	vial
VM	venom
VN	violin
VO	volcano
VP	vampire
VQ	ventriloquist
VR	Virtual Reality
VS	vase
VT	vault
VU	vulture
VV	
VW	Volkswagon
VX	vortex
WA	water
WB	web
WC	witch
WD	weed
WE	welder
WF	waffle fries
WG	wig
WH	whip
WI	wine
WJ	wedges (potatoe)
WK	Wikipedia(logo)
WL	wall
WM	Wal-mart
WN	window
WO	wolf (werewolf)
WP	weapons
WQ	wicker
WR	wizard
WS	walrus
WT	Water Tower
WU	
WV	weaver
WW	willy wonka
WX	wax
XA	electrocuted alligator
XB	electrocuted batman
XC	electrocuted charizard
XD	electrocuted donkey
XE	electrocuted elephant
XF	electrocuted fox
XG	electrocuted gorilla
XH	electrocuted hitler
XI	electrocuted Ivysaur
XJ	electrocuted Jigglypuff
XK	electrocuted kangaroo
XL	electrocuted lapras
XM	electrocuted magikarp
XN	electrocuted norris
XO	electrocuted onix
XP	electrocuted pikachu
XQ	electrocuted queen
XR	electrocuted riachu
XS	electrocuted snorlax
XT	electrocuted turtle
XU	electrocuted unicorn
XV	electrocuted virgin
XW	electrocuted whale
XX	jug of alcohal (XX front)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for that, in the past hour or so I've added to my list substantially. 30 left IIRC..and out of your list I completed XX, OK, LX, JQ, IQ, HX, and HQ.

The problem with some is that I can't imagine it that well, such as UV light, my brain can't just imagine light, well, it's likely that I won't remember it. I need an object that can interact with others.
30 left


Spoiler



AA	aardvark
AB	anthony brooks
AC	Airconditioning (unit)
AD	Andarial (D2)
AE	American Eagle
AF	animal feces
AG	alligator
AH	air hockey
AI	Artificial Intelligence
AJ	angel
AK	AK-47
AL	alien
AM	ammunition
AN	ant
AO	aerosal (can)
AP	Adrian Peterson (RB)
AQ	aquarium
AR	arrow
AS	astronaut
AT	Atlas
AU	automobile
AV	AV(my bad cube
AW	A&W root beer
AX	axe
BA	batman
BB	brittany billings
BC	bicycle
BD	bed
BE	belt
BF	brett favre
BG	badge
BH	bee hive
BI	bird
BJ	blow job
BK	burger king
BL	bell
BM	bomb
BN	bone
BO	Body Odor
BP	backpack
BQ	barbeque
BR	bear
BS	Bull ****
BT	boot
BU	bus
BV	beaver
BW	bowling
BX	boxer
CA	camera
CB	cab
CC	chrissy car 
CD	Compact Disc
CE	cement
CF	coffee
CG	cog
CH	Chris Hardwick
CI	cigar
CJ	contact juggling (at LSCO, the person)
CK	cake
CL	clown
CM	comb
CN	cone
CO	condoms
CP	cop
CQ	croquet
CR	cross
CS	chelsea smith
CT	cot
CU	cup
CV	clover
CW	cow
CX	chocolate extreme
DA	dagger
DB	disco ball
DC	Dan Cohen
DD	dee dee
DE	dentist
DF	dafadils
DG	dog
DH	dough
DI	diglet
DJ	DJ (parties)
DK	duck
DL	doll
DM	dome
DN	dungeon
DO	dolphin
DP	diapers
DQ	dairy queen
DR	dragon
DS	Nintendo (DS)
DT	dark templar
DU	dunkin doughnuts 
DV	Darth Vader
DW	dreamweaver
DX	dicks
EA	eagle
EB	eyeball
EC	emily campbell
ED	edward(twilight)
EE	eel
EF	elf
EG	egg
EH	Edward Hicks
EI	eskimo
EJ	EJ Reilly
EK	elk
EL	elf
EM	Eminem
EN	entai (pokemon)
EO	eor
EP	elephant
EQ	equestrian
ER	Emergency Room
ES	emily schmitd
ET	Extra Terrestrial
EU	europe (flag)
EV	evanescence
EW	emily wang
EX	excalibur
FA	Fat Albert
FB	football
FC	fat cat
FD	food
FE	ferret
FF	firefighter
FG	fag
FH	fire helmet (the yellow helmet)
FI	fishsticks
FJ	fudge
FK	fork
FL	flour
FM	foam
FN	fang
FO	fox
FP	frappachino (starbucks bottle)
FQ	Farquaad (lord)
FR	fridge
FS	fish
FT	feet
FU	fugitive
FV	five (imagine the number 5)
FW	flower
FX	fox
GA	gargoyle
GB	Ghost Busters
GC	gold crown
GD	Godzilla
GE	genie
GF	giraffe
GG	gus gamboa
GH	ghost
GI	ginny (harry potter)
GJ	grape jelly
GK	geek
GL	globe
GM	Golum
GN	gengar
GO	gorilla
GP	grapes
GQ	gq magizine
GR	grass
GS	gas (can)
GT	goat
GU	gun
GV	gravel
GW	George Washington
GX	lexus (lexus GX jeep)
HA	harpoon
HB	hobo
HC	Hi-c
HD	head
HE	hell
HF	hot fudge
HH	hedgehog
HG	hermione granger
HI	hitler
HJ	hedge
HK	Honk Kong
HL	Hughe Lauri 
HM	hummer
HN	honey
HO	hose
HP	Harry Potter
HQ	Harley quinn
HR	heart
HS	heather smith
HT	hat
HU	hunter
HV	Heaven
HW	Home Work
HX	hummer HX
IA	ian (sullivan)
IB	ibex
IC	ice cream
ID	Identification
IE	Internet Explorer
IF	
IG	igloo
IH	Incredible Hulk
II	Roman numberal II (as a person. arms/legs)
IJ	Indiana Jones
IK	inky(my dog)
IL	
IM	imp
IN	indian
IO	iroh
IP	Ipod
IQ	IQ(albert einsten)
IR	iron
IS	ice skates
IT	
IU	
IV	ivysaur
IW	
IX	
JA	jar
JB	jukebox
JC	jackie chan
JD	jessica donahue
JE	Jesus
JF	Joe flacco
JG	joey ghouly
JH	Janet Hicks
JI	jigsaw(full puzzle)
JJ	jordan jeffries
JK	joker (batman)
JL	jail
JM	Jenn mullins
JN	jeans
JO	joey (cuber)
JP	jigglypuff
JQ	johnny quest
JR	Jar
JS	Jerry Springer
JT	jet
JU	jungle
JV	jenna valentine
JW	Jew (imagine a jewish person)
JX	jinx (pokemon)
KA	kangaroo
KB	keyboard
KC	kansas city cheifs (imagine logo)
KD	kid
KE	ketchup
KF	KFC 
KG	Kong (King Kong)
KH	keyhole
KI	kite
KJ	kirjava
KK	king koopa
KL	kilt
KM	kristy mcCarthy
KN	knight
KO	Korick (statue)
KP	kapinos
KQ	king/queen chess pieces
KR	kryptonite
KS	Kiss (band)
KT	katana
KU	koosh
KV	
KW	killer whale
KX	kix (cereal)
LA	lamp
LB	lab (dog)
LC	locust
LD	lead
LE	leopard
LF	leaf
LG	legos
LH	lynsey hilbourn
LI	lips
LJ	Lebron James
LK	Lock (school locker protection)
LL	lollipop
LM	lamb
LN	lantern
LO	lobster
LP	lapras
LQ	liquor
LR	liar(pants fire)
LS	Luke Skywalker
LT	lottery
LU	Lunchables
LV	lord voldemort
LW	Lil Wayne
LX	lacrosse (player fully suited)
MA	magikarp
MB	matt bruno
MC	Mortal Combat
MD	mountain dew
ME	mephisto
MF	muffin
MG	magnet
MH	Mike Hughey
MI	milk
MJ	Mary Jane (spider man)
MK	monkey
ML	Mona Lisa
MM	mike mathews
MN	moon
MO	moose
MP	mop
MQ	
MR	mars
MS	microsoft
MT	mountain
MU	mule
MV	Minivan
MW	mew
MX	Malcom X
NA	nacho
NB	nutter butter
NC	necktie
ND	needle
NE	Neo
NF	nicole feeley
NG	******
NH	north harford
NI	nickle
NJ	ninja
NK	nakajima(yu)
NL	nail
NM	Necromancer
NN	
NO	Norris(chuck)
NP	neil price
NQ	nerf quarterback (football)
NR	nerd
NS	nest
NT	net
NU	nuclear
NV	navy
NW	newt
NX	nixon
OA	oatmeal
OB	Obama
OC	octopus
OD	oddish(pokemon)
OE	oboe
OF	officer
OG	ogre
OH	one hand
OI	oil
OJ	OrangeJuice
OK	obi wan kenobi
OL	olive
OM	oatmeal
ON	onion
OO	ohho (pokemon)
OP	opera
OQ	
OR	orbitz (gum)
OS	ostrich
OT	otter
OU	
OV	oven
OW	owl
OX	ox(animal thingy)
PA	paper
PB	polar bear
PC	peacock
PD	panda
PE	penguin
PF	pirate flag
PG	pig
PH	pharoah
PI	pie
PJ	pajamas
PK	pikachu
PL	pliers
PM	pamela(anderson)
PN	penis
PO	poop
PP	pepperoni pizza
PQ	porqupine
PR	Predator
PS	playstation
PT	powerthirst
PU	puma
PV	polevault
PW	paw
PX	pickaxe
QA	quarter
QB	quarterback
QC	
QD	Qdoba
QE	
QF	
QG	Quagmire
QH	
QI	quill (from harry potter)
QJ	
QK	
QL	
QM	quail man
QN	
QO	quaker oats (imagine the guy on box)
QP	Quarter Pounder
QR	
QS	quicksand
QT	quart(dq quart)
QU	queen
QQ	qqref person
QV	Quiver
QW	
QX	
RA	racoon
RB	rabbit
RC	Rubik's Cube
RD	Rubber Duckie
RE	reaver
RF	Referee
RG	rag
RH	Rowe hessler
RI	Rhino
RJ	rj (basilone)
RK	rake
RL	ray lewis
RM	ryan miesel 
RN	raisins
RO	rope
RP	Ryan Patricio (WR 3x3x3 OH)
RQ	racquet
RR	Ryan Reese
RS	Ross(friends)
RT	rat
RU	ruby
RV	raven
RW	ron weasly
RX	Rex(dinosaur)
SA	saw
SB	sub(eat)
SC	scythe
SD	scooby doo
SE	semen
SF	San Francisco
SG	Stargate
SH	ship
SI	sink
SJ	Slim Jim
SK	skeleton
SL	seal
SM	Smoky the Bear
SN	Sonic the Hedgehog
SO	sofa
SP	spaghetti
SQ	squirrel
SR	syringe
SS	sarah sovinsky
ST	star
SU	sunchips
SV	seven
SW	swatter
SX	saxophone
TA	tank
TB	tub
TC	taco
TD	toad
TE	tent
TF	taffy
TG	tiger
TH	thong
TI	tire
TJ	thomas jefferson
TK	truck
TL	tail (goku)
TM	tinman
TN	TNT(bomb)
TO	tomb
TP	Toilet Paper
TQ	tack
TR	tree
TS	tassle
TT	tooth
TU	turtle
TV	televison
TW	Towel 
TX	Tex(cowboy)
UA	United Airlines
UB	U-boat
UC	Unicorn
UD	udder
UE	Ukelele
UF	UFO
UG	Ugly
UH	u-haul (trucks)
UI	unicyclist
UJ	
UK	United Kingdom
UL	
UM	umbrella
UN	unicorn
UO	
UP	UPS (trucks)
UQ	flash (the person, ultra quick)
UR	urine
US	United States
UT	undertaker
UU	
UV	
UW	underwear
UX	tUXedo
VA	vagina
VB	volleyball
VC	vacuum
VD	video
VE	vending (machine)
VF	Venus Flytrap
VG	Virgin
VH	Van Helsing
VI	visor
VJ	
VK	viking
VL	vial
VM	venom
VN	violin
VO	volcano
VP	vampire
VQ	ventriloquist
VR	Virtual Reality
VS	vase
VT	vault
VU	vulture
VV	
VW	Volkswagon
VX	vortex
WA	water
WB	web
WC	witch
WD	weed
WE	welder
WF	waffle fries
WG	wig
WH	whip
WI	wine
WJ	wedges (potatoe)
WK	Wikipedia(logo)
WL	wall
WM	Wal-mart
WN	window
WO	wolf (werewolf)
WP	weapons
WQ	wicker
WR	wizard
WS	walrus
WT	Water Tower
WU	
WV	weaver
WW	willy wonka
WX	wax
XA	electrocuted alligator
XB	electrocuted batman
XC	electrocuted charizard
XD	electrocuted donkey
XE	electrocuted elephant
XF	electrocuted fox
XG	electrocuted gorilla
XH	electrocuted hitler
XI	electrocuted Ivysaur
XJ	electrocuted Jigglypuff
XK	electrocuted kangaroo
XL	electrocuted lapras
XM	electrocuted magikarp
XN	electrocuted norris
XO	electrocuted onix
XP	electrocuted pikachu
XQ	electrocuted queen
XR	electrocuted riachu
XS	electrocuted snorlax
XT	electrocuted turtle
XU	electrocuted unicorn
XV	electrocuted virgin
XW	electrocuted whale
XX	jug of alcohal (XX front)


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 20, 2011)

Although UV is invisible to human eyes, I imagine it as an extremely bright light. Which appears after or before an object.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 20, 2011)

I use UV light for UV, and I just think about a purple/violet light.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 20, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Although UV is invisible to human eyes, I imagine it as an extremely bright light. Which appears after or before an object.


 
My memo (especially for multi, which is the point of me learning all this) is that I have a location in my roman room, I have 2 objects there that interact (thus 4 letters per location ). They interact. The one I execute first is the dominant (aka being the killer if it's violent, or taking charge if its' sexual). Since I need my memo to be violent/sexual to remmeber it for a long period of time like multi, I need actual interaction. And light, unfortunately, can't really interact, I suppose it could "burn" the person (though that's only if it comes first) though if it comes after, then how would the first object "kill" or be sexy with the UV light? There in lies why I won't use UV. I'm being picky with my list. I hope this post can be understood, I feel like I explained it poorly.

Edit-^I still have the above reasons for not using it. It's just my memo method that I won't use it .


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 20, 2011)

Ryan, I've been thinking about coming up with some images for your missing letter pairs, but I'm running into a problem. For each letter pair, I can't *not* see my own image. I've spent a lot of time refining and changes my images to a set that I really like, and I suppose the downside to coming up with and rehearsing my own list is that I have a hard time thinking of other things for each pair, other than my own image.

I can describe each of my images for your missing letter pairs, or ones in particular that you ask about, but to be honest I'm having a really hard time thinking of things different than what is already in my list. Would a detailed description of any particular ones help? For the most part I _really_ like the images that I have for each of your missing pairs.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 20, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> I can describe each of my images for your missing letter pairs, or ones in particular that you ask about, but to be honest I'm having a really hard time thinking of things different than what is already in my list. Would a detailed description of any particular ones help? For the most part I _really_ like the images that I have for each of your missing pairs.


 
This is why it's so important for everyone to come up with your own image. It gets locked into your subconscious and so the more comfortable you are with it, the better. My image for VR (virtual reality) was almost the same as Chris's for two years (not the exact same picture, but almost - same kind of headgear and everything), and now I've switched to VelociRaptor and it's so much better for me. And yet Chris can't understand why I don't like his. It just didn't work for me; I don't know why.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 20, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> This is why it's so important for everyone to come up with your own image. It gets locked into your subconscious and so the more comfortable you are with it, the better. My image for VR (virtual reality) was almost the same as Chris's for two years (not the exact same picture, but almost - same kind of headgear and everything), and now I've switched to VelociRaptor and it's so much better for me. And yet Chris can't understand why I don't like his. It just didn't work for me; I don't know why.


 
Haha Mike, no I can definitely see it being a good image. The downside is that my PT image (Pterodactyl) already is a dinosaur that mauls the next image. I'm afraid that I would confuse the two was my reason for not also switching.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 20, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Haha Mike, no I can definitely see it being a good image. The downside is that my PT image (Pterodactyl) already is a dinosaur that mauls the next image. I'm afraid that I would confuse the two was my reason for not also switching.


 
Yes, and I didn't have any other dinosaur images (amazingly!), so it was perfect for me. Absolutely impossible for me to confuse with anything!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 20, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Haha Mike, no I can definitely see it being a good image. The downside is that my PT image (Pterodactyl) already is a dinosaur that mauls the next image. I'm afraid that I would confuse the two was my reason for not also switching.


 
Youtube this if you don't understand what it is, but for PT I have powerthirst.

I'll make a post here in like 30 minutes with my updated list, I'm settling on some images (meh).

Edit-On a side note, is there a better VJ besides ViJay Singh? Got that from Mike but it's meh (for me)


----------



## MagicYio (Jan 20, 2011)

QW - qwerty-keyboard?
and as for VJ: video jockey?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 20, 2011)

MagicYio said:


> QW - qwerty-keyboard?
> and as for VJ: video jockey?


 
For KB I use keyboard though. Do you have a different KB suggestion? If so I'll switch KB to that and then QW to QWERTY keyboard.

All in all, I need these 18


Spoiler



IF
IT
IU
IW
IX
MQ
OQ
QC
QE
QH
QJ
QK
QN
QW
UJ
UU
UV
VJ


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 20, 2011)

Ryan, I know you've already seen my lists, so I'll just post my absolute favorites out of this list with a more detailed description of each.

IF - Demon-in-the-box from the SyFy channel "If" bumpers from a few years back. Basically a little girl turns a jack-in-the box, but instead of a jester popping out this massive angry looking demon pops out and she sort of pets it on the head. I imagine the demon popping out of the box and mauling the adjacent image and tearing it to pieces.

IW - Y-wing from Star Wars. I don't use Y, so I is the closest I get to it. Basically it was the bomber ship of the fleet.

IX - Ibex. Holy crap these things look cool

MQ - Mortal Kombat (Qombat). I always liked Sub-Zero in the Mortal Kombat 3 game, so I picture him.

QE - Qeue. Basically the red dispenser thing you see at the butcher shop / DMV / places where you wait. I picture a giant 6 foot tall one, and it swivels just like the ones in the shops and knocks over the adjacent image.

I like my other images for the missing pairs in your list, but a couple are not exactly my favorite images overall, so I'd also be open to suggestions. Also, presumably you've already seen my list for those and didn't like the ones I use. The ones above, though, I couldn't pass up. These are all very memorable images for me.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 21, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Ryan, I know you've already seen my lists, so I'll just post my absolute favorites out of this list with a more detailed description of each.
> 
> IF - Demon-in-the-box from the SyFy channel "If" bumpers from a few years back. Basically a little girl turns a jack-in-the box, but instead of a jester popping out this massive angry looking demon pops out and she sort of pets it on the head. I imagine the demon popping out of the box and mauling the adjacent image and tearing it to pieces.
> 
> ...


 I use Ibex for IB though, got any other suggestion other then Ibeam? It's light related so I can't use it.
I'm down to these (though if I get the IB suggestion, then I'll be done IX

IT
IU
IW
IX
OQ
QH
QJ
QN
UU
UV

I'm trying to find the IF bumper! Can't find it though and I'm searching google fruitlessly. Can you find the image of it? I could have sworn it was just the letters "IF" inside of a circle..can't find it though. For QE I did quesadilla. MQ Marquee.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 21, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I use Ibex for IB though, got any other suggestion other then Ibeam?


 
Have you tried something similar to this for I-beam? I picture a giant one just swinging on a chain and smashing into the next image, or it's so heavy that it just lays on top of and crushes the next image.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 21, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Have you tried something similar to this for I-beam? I picture a giant one just swinging on a chain and smashing into the next image, or it's so heavy that it just lays on top of and crushes the next image.


 
That works! I was thinking IBeam as a flash of light.
IT
IU
IW
OQ
QH
QJ
QN
UU
UV

Just them left .


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 21, 2011)

OQ
QH
UU
UV

Going to throw in the towel ending at this, my google prowess has failed.


----------



## oprah62 (Jan 21, 2011)

OQ- Over quota
QH- quit hating
UU- undefeated underdog
UV- UV RAYS...


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 21, 2011)

oprah62 said:


> OQ- Over quota
> QH- quit hating
> UU- undefeated underdog
> UV- UV RAYS...


 
What does a "quit hating" look like? Same with Overquota. And undefeated underdog.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 21, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> And undefeated underdog.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 21, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


>


 
I sit corrected.

3 left.

Edit-I'm going to imagine a lotion bottle that says UV on it(UV protection) unless someone can think of a better one :3

EDIT-Forgot Daniel gave me OQ (orange kumquats)

JUST QH LEFT. Any ideas at all? People perhaps? A celebrity? Google time    
Edit-Decided on Quarter Horses. Thought I used horses already but I guess not. DONE.


----------



## nickvu2 (Jan 21, 2011)

^Yay; congrats =D 

Any thoughts on how your going to go about memorizing them?


----------



## riffz (Jan 21, 2011)

IT - Cousin It


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 21, 2011)

nickvu2 said:


> ^Yay; congrats =D
> 
> Any thoughts on how your going to go about memorizing them?


 Shouldn't be hard at all really. I guess just regular study habits to memorize it.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 21, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Shouldn't be hard at all really. I guess just regular study habits to memorize it.


 
Flash cards! The stack is huge, like 6-7in. (15-18cm) when you put them all together, but it is SO helpful for me! I've also found that if I go through my entire stack in a competition _just_ before I go on stage to compete, that it helps my image recall and encoding a lot as well. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 21, 2011)

Ryosuke Mondo actually printed out pictures for all of his images and taped them up on his wall, so he could memorize them, printed six images to a page. He actually gave them to me at US Nationals in 2009; it is one of my most prized cubing-related possessions.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 21, 2011)

Oo notecards sound nice. Though I plan on just going down the letters A one day, next B, so on and so forth. I have papers printed for memorizing.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 21, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Oo notecards sound nice. Though I plan on just going down the letters A one day, next B, so on and so forth. I have papers printed for memorizing.


 
I do have a master list too, and I use it to check images whenever I want to refresh certain groups like the A_'s or the _Q's etc. I should have been more clear in my first post, but I always shuffle the flashcards before going through them. That way I can also rehearse my images in a completely random order as well, if I choose to. That's what I meant about flash cards being very useful, for me at least.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 21, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> I do have a master list too, and I use it to check images whenever I want to refresh certain groups like the A_'s or the _Q's etc. I should have been more clear in my first post, but I always shuffle the flashcards before going through them. That way I can also rehearse my images in a completely random order as well, if I choose to. That's what I meant about flash cards being very useful, for me at least.


 
I think if I ever get time I'll make the flash cards but I expect my schedule to be full, what with school full time, working 30+ hours a week, gf, training for a marathon, and then learning the list/multi attempts, then friends..ugh. There needs to be more time in the day .

It's be great for reviewing really. I always benefited.


----------



## Vinny (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm trying to start learning blind solving for 3x3, can anyone think of a letter pair for YB and YR?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 22, 2011)

You shouldn't need Y's.


----------



## Vinny (Jan 22, 2011)

Well I'm using Y's for yellow... I'm just learning a basic 3x3 blindsolve... I'm using badmephisto's method because it seems simple...


----------



## nickvu2 (Jan 22, 2011)

@Chris & Mike: do you guys have your lists published anywhere?


----------



## Your Mother (Jan 22, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I added quite a few to yours, might want to take a look.



Spoiler



AB	anthony brooks
AC	Airconditioning (unit)
AD	
AE	American Eagle
AF	
AG	alligator
AH	air hockey
AI	Artificial Intelligence
AJ	
AK	AK-47
AL	alien
AM	ammunition
AN	ant
AO	
AP	Adrian Peterson (RB)
AQ	aquarium
AR	arrow
AS	astronaut
AT	Atlas
AU	automobile
AV	
AW	A&W root beer
AX	axe
BA	batman
BC	bicycle
BD	bed
BE	belt
BF	bonfire
BG	badge
BH	bee hive
BI	billiards
BJ	blow job
BK	burger king
BL	bell
BM	bomb
BN	bone
BO	Body Odor
BP	backpack
BQ	barbeque
BR	bear
BS	Bull ****
BT	boot
BU	bus
BV	beaver
BW	bowling
BX	boxer
CA	camera
CB	cab
CD	Compact Disc
CE	
CF	coffee
CG	cog
CH	Chris Hardwick
CI	city
CJ	
CK	cake
CL	clown
CM	comb
CN	cone
CO	
CP	cop
CQ	
CR	cross
CS	
CT	cot
CU	cup
CV	clover
CW	cow
CX	
DA	dgger
DB	disco 
DC	Dan Cohen
DE	dentist
DF	
DG	dog
DH	dough
DI	diglet
DJ	DJ (parties)
DK	duck
DL	doll
DM	dome
DN	
DO	dolphin
DP	
DQ	dairy queen
DR	dragon
DS	Nintendo (DS)
DT	
DU	
DV	Darth Vader
DW	
DX	
EA	eagle
EB	
EC	
ED	
EF	elf
EG	egg
EH	Edward Hicks
EI	
EJ	EJ Reilly
EK	
EL	elf
EM	Eminem
EN	
EO	
EP	elephant
EQ	
ER	Emergency Room
ES	
ET	Extra Terrestrial
EU	
EV	
EW	
EX	excalibur
FA	Fat Albert
FB	football
FC	
FD	food
FE	
FG	fag
FH	
FI	
FJ	
FK	fork
FL	flour
FM	foam
FN	
FO	fox
FP	
FQ	
FR	fridge
FS	
FT	
FU	fugitive
FV	
FW	flower
FX	fox
GA	gargoyle
GB	Ghost Busters
GC	
GD	Godzilla
GE	
GF	giraffe
GH	ghost
GI	
GJ	
GK	
GL	globe
GM	Golum
GN	
GO	gorilla
GP	grapes
GQ	
GR	
GS	
GT	goat
GU	
GV	gravel
GW	George Washington
GX	
HA	harpoon
HB	hobo
HC	
HD	
HE	
HF	
HG	hermione granger
HI	hitler
HJ	
HK	Honk Kong
HL	Hughe Lauri 
HM	hummer
HN	honey
HO	hose
HP	Harry Potter
HQ	
HR	
HS	
HT	
HU	hunter
HV	Heaven
HW	Home Work
HX	
IA	
IB	
IC	
ID	Identification
IE	Internet Explorer
IF	
IG	igloo
IH	Incredible Hulk
IJ	
IK	
IL	
IM	
IN	
IO	
IP	Ipod
IQ	
IR	
IS	ice skates
IT	
IU	
IV	
IW	
IX	
JA	jar
JB	jukebox
JC	John Carrol (school)
JD	
JE	
JF	Joe flacco
JG	jigaloo
JH	Janet Hicks
JI	
JK	
JL	
JM	Jenn mullins
JN	
JO	
JP	jigglypuff
JQ	
JR	Jar
JS	Jerry Springer
JT	jet
JU	jungle
JV	
JW	
JX	
KA	kangaroo
KB	keyboard
KC	
KD	
KE	ketchup
KF	
KG	Kong (King Kong)
KH	
KI	kite
KJ	kirjava
KL	
KM	
KN	knight
KO	
KP	
KQ	
KR	kryptonite
KS	
KT	
KU	
KV	
KW	killer whale
KX	
LA	lamp
LB	
LC	locust
LD	lead
LE	leopard
LF	leaf
LG	
LH	Light House
LI	lips
LJ	
LK	
LM	lamb
LN	lantern
LO	
LP	
LQ	
LR	
LS	Luke Skywalker
LT	lottery
LU	
LV	lava
LW	Lil Wayne
LX	
MA	magikarp
MB	
MC	Mortal Combat
MD	mountain dew
ME	
MF	
MG	magnet
MH	Mike Hughey
MI	
MJ	Mary Jane (spider man)
MK	monkey
ML	Mona Lisa
MN	
MO	
MP	mop
MQ	
MR	
MS	microsoft
MT	
MU	mule
MV	Minivan
MW	
MX	
NA	nacho
NB	
NC	
ND	needle
NE	Neo
NF	
NG	
NH	north harford
NI	
NJ	ninja
NK	
NL	
NM	Necromancer
NO	Norris(chuck)
NP	
NQ	
NR	
NS	nest
NT	net
NU	nuclear
NV	navy
NW	
NX	nixon
OA	oatmeal
OB	Obama
OC	octopus
OD	
OE	
OF	
OG	ogre
OH	
OI	oil
OJ	OrangeJuice
OK	
OL	olive
OM	
ON	onion
OP	opera
OQ	
OR	
OS	ostrich
OT	
OU	
OV	oven
OW	owl
OX	ox(animal thingy)
PA	
PB	polar bear
PC	peacock
PD	panda
PE	
PF	
PG	penguin
PH	pharoah
PI	pie
PJ	
PK	pikachu
PL	
PM	
PN	
PO	
PQ	
PR	Predator
PS	playstation
PT	powerthirst
PU	
PV	polevault
PW	
PX	
QA	
QB	quarterback
QC	
QD	Quidditch
QE	
QF	
QG	
QH	
QI	
QJ	
QK	
QL	
QM	
QN	
QO	
QP	Quarter Pounder
QR	
QS	quicksand
QT	
QU	queen
QV	
QW	
QX	
RA	
RB	
RC	Rubik's Cube
RD	Rubber Duckie
RE	
RF	Referee
RG	
RH	Rowe hessler
RI	Rhino
RJ	
RK	rake
RL	railing
RM	
RN	
RO	
RP	
RQ	
RS	Ross(friends)
RT	
RU	
RV	
RW	ron weasly
RX	Rex(dinosaur)
SA	saw
SB	sub(eat)
SC	scythe
SD	
SE	
SF	San Francisco
SG	Stargate
SH	ship
SI	sink
SJ	Slim Jim
SK	skeleton
SL	seal
SM	Smoky the Bear
SN	Sonic the Hedgehog
SO	sofa
SP	spaghetti
SQ	squirrel
SR	
ST	star
SU	
SV	
SW	swatter
SX	saxophone
TA	tank
TB	tub
TC	
TD	toad
TE	tent
TF	
TG	tiger
TH	
TI	tire
TJ	
TK	truck
TL	turtle
TM	tinman
TN	
TO	tomb
TP	Toilet Paper
TQ	
TR	tree
TS	
TU	
TV	televison
TW	Towel 
TX	Tex(cowboy)
UA	United Airlines
UB	U-boat
UC	Unicorn
UD	
UE	
UF	UFO
UG	Ugly
UH	
UI	unicyclist
UJ	Jorome Eugene Morrow (GATTACA)
UK	United Kingdom
UL	
UM	umbrella
UN	unicorn
UO	
UP	
UQ	
UR	urine
US	United States
UT	
UV	
UW	Under Water
UX	
VA	
VB	volleyball
VC	vacuum
VD	video
VE	vending (machine)
VF	Venus Flytrap
VG	Virgin
VH	
VI	visor
VJ	
VK	viking
VL	vial
VM	venom
VN	violin
VO	volcano
VP	vampire
VQ	ventriloquist
VR	Virtual Reality
VS	vase
VT	vault
VU	vulture
VW	Volkswagon
VX	vortex
WA	water
WB	web
WC	witch
WD	weed
WE	welder
WF	
WG	wig
WH	whip
WI	wine
WJ	
WK	
WL	wall
WM	Wal-mart
WN	window
WO	wolf (werewolf)
WP	weapons
WQ	
WR	wizard
WS	walrus
WT	Water Tower
WU	
WV	weaver
WX	wax
XA	xavior
XB	
XC	
XD	
XE	
XF	
XG	
XH	
XI	
XJ	
XK	
XL	
XM	
XN	
XO	
XP	
XQ	
XR	
XS	
XT	
XU	
XV	
XW


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks though I've already said I'm done :3.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 22, 2011)

nickvu2 said:


> @Chris & Mike: do you guys have your lists published anywhere?


 
I have two separate list methods, and I describe both of them on my site. I'm not sure about Mike, I have a feeling that he does have a list out, but I don't know the URL if it's already published.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 22, 2011)

Sorry, I don't have a list published. I had a document from when I first created it, but I don't know where it is now. Maybe I can type them in someday and put them on Sakarie's website, if he'll let me.


----------



## Julian (Jan 22, 2011)

@Vinny
As I was learning BLD, I found Ys were too hard. Since I know French, and "yellow" in French is "jaune", I gave yellow the letter J. Worked well.

Although...
You should really assign every sticker on the cube (except for buffers) a letter. Using badmephisto's memorisation method, you'll memorising two letters, and therefore one word, per piece.
With letter pairs you only memorise one letter per piece, so one word for two pieces. So, you only memorise half as much.
I have to go now, but later today, I'll post the letters I gave to every sticker, so you can use that if you want.

EDIT: Here are my sticker letters:


Spoiler



*EDGES*

A- UL
B- UF
C- UB

D- DL
E- DF
F- DB
G- DR

H- FL
I- BL
J- FR
K- BR

L- FU
M- BU
N- FD
O- BD

P- LF
Q- LB
R- RF
S- RB

T- LD
U- RD
V- LF



*CORNERS*

A- URF
B- UBR
C- UFL

D- RDF
E- FRD
F- RBD
G- FDL

H- RFU
I- FUR
J- RUB
K- FLU

L- BRU
M- LUF
N- BDR
O- LFD

P- DFR
Q- DRB
R- DLF
S- DBL

T- BLD 
U- LDB


----------



## riffz (Jan 24, 2011)

For memorizing with cue cards:

http://www.mnemosyne-proj.org/


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 24, 2011)

riffz said:


> For memorizing with cue cards:
> 
> http://www.mnemosyne-proj.org/



Installing now, I was gonna try and learn BH (lol), so downloaded to put algs in.

edit: Quite nice, will be useful if I can be bothered.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 24, 2011)

My corners:


----------



## nickvu2 (Jan 25, 2011)

riffz said:


> For memorizing with cue cards:
> 
> http://www.mnemosyne-proj.org/


 
I'm a huge fan of Anki:
http://ankisrs.net/


----------



## Xishem (Feb 12, 2011)

@Ryan: What did you end up using for IX? I've been using Ixion, and it seems pretty easy to visualize.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 12, 2011)

IbeX

Best I could find.


----------



## minime12358 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey, do you think that you could post the finished, compiled list? I'm thinking of starting up another google docs spreadsheet, but this time it won't be public. If someone wants to edit, I can put them on the list of editors/ they can email me (or whoever wants to take over.) 

P.S. Ryan- too bad about the DNF last comp. I completely failed that xD there were 3 pieces in the right place I think. Really long memo.....


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 22, 2011)

You mean Washington? What's your name?

The scramble was ridiculous. Absolutely insane. My DNF was from me giving up due to me hoping for another scramble. 

It doesn't seem there is really enough popularity for me to go get my letter pair list, tidy it up, and post it. I'll answer any questions about what I used though-they are all objects (I find them better to remember)


----------



## minime12358 (Feb 22, 2011)

Ah, I forgot I dont have my name on my profile . My name is Asa Kaplan- I believe I was the only guy from TJ (wearing the shirt, too) who did blind at the Washington comp. Ill see what I can compile for myself from the comments and lists that you've shown.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 22, 2011)

Interesting, well if you need any help getting some letter pairs, I'm always free to be asked.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm so glad I finally found this video again! This video was the inspiration for my letter pair JV or "Jive". My letter pair name is actually a misnomer as the dance in the video is the Charleston and not Jive dancing. Either way it is a memorable image. The video was on college humor years back, and I remembered it somehow when coming up with my images back then.

For your viewing pleasure 






Watch the whole video if you get the chance, it's very cool! However, skip to 1:10 in the video to see what I picture for JV.


----------



## peedu (Feb 22, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Watch the whole video if you get the chance, it's very cool! However, skip to 1:10 in the video to see what I picture for JV.



OK, I got a local famous person in JV slot, but I really like the video. Now comes the bad part...

I can dance it. The style is more known as Shim-Sham.


Peedu


----------



## minime12358 (Feb 22, 2011)

hey- thanks for the help. I just had a few problems when running through the list- unicorns and foxes. Foxes were used for FO and FX and unicorns were used for two as well (I forget which ones, maybe UN and UC). Also, how do you differentiate between DX and PN (D***** and P******)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 22, 2011)

DX is Dicks (sporting goods) and PN is the obvious.

Though if I'm doing single cube then I just would remember when I trace through my memo that I memo'd one or the other. Kinda hard to explain.

I found many during memo'ing my list that some were used in two locations. I also made many changes to my list as I went along.


----------



## riffz (Feb 22, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> I'm so glad I finally found this video again! This video was the inspiration for my letter pair JV or "Jive". My letter pair name is actually a misnomer as the dance in the video is the Charleston and not Jive dancing. Either way it is a memorable image. The video was on college humor years back, and I remembered it somehow when coming up with my images back then.
> 
> For your viewing pleasure
> 
> ...


 
Aha, that's awesome. For JV I stole jive from you, but I just picture a black guy from So You Think You Can Dance doing this one where he wore a Hawaiian skirt. Maybe I can find a different pair to fit that one in, though, because I imagine it would be quite memorable if the guy bumps into the image next to him.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm actually lucky with JV, I use a person I know, Jenna Valentine. Very convenient


----------



## minime12358 (Feb 25, 2011)

Woot, at the 500 mark for my list. so far it is


Spoiler



AB Abacus
AC Battery (I know they are DC)
AD Billboard(Advertisement)
AE American Eagle
AF Air field (Dog fight)
AG alligator
AH air hockey
AI Artificial Intelligence
AJ angel
AK AK-47
AL alien
AM ammunition
AN ant
AO aerosal (can)
AP AP exams
AQ aquarium
AR arrow
AS astronaut
AT Atlas
AU automobile
AV UAV (tiny plane in the sky)
AW A&W root beer
AX axe
BA batman
BC bicycle
BD bed
BE belt
BF Sherry (my gf/Best friend)
BG badge
BH bee hive
BI bird
BJ blow job
BK burger king
BL bell
BM bomb
BN bone
BO Biology Classroom
BP backpack
BQ barbeque
BR bear
BS Bull ****
BT boot
BU bus
BV beaver
BW bowling
BX boxer
CA camera
CB cab
CD Compact Disc
CE cement
CF coffee
CG cog
CH Chris Hardwick
CI cigar
CJ
CK cake
CL clown
CM comb
CN cone
CO condoms
CP cop
CQ croquet
CR cross
CS Computer Science
CT cot
CU cup
CV clover
CW cow
CX chocolate extreme
DA dagger
DB disco ball
DC Dan Cohen
DE dentist
DF dafadils
DG dog
DH dough
DI Dildo
DJ DJ (parties)
DK duck
DL doll
DM dome
DN dungeon
DO dolphin
DP diapers
DQ dairy queen
DR dragon
DS Nintendo (DS)
DT Bug_Spray_(Deet)
DU dunkin doughnuts
DV Darth Vader
DW Drowning
DX dicks sporting goods
EA Ear
EB eyeball
EC Eclair
ED edward(twilight)
EF elf
EG egg
EH
EI eskimo
EJ
EK elk
EL elf
EM Elmo
EN 5-hour_Energy
EO eor
EP elephant
EQ equestrian (horse rider)
ER Emergency Room
ES EastSheen (AUFd 2x2)
ET Extra Terrestrial
EU euro
EV Eve (Wally)
EW
EX excalibur
FA Fat Albert
FB football
FC fat cat
FD food
FE ferret
FG Fag (I picture this guy named Manny)
FH fire helmet (the yellow helmet)
FI fishsticks
FJ fudge
FK fork
FL flour
FM foam
FN fang
FO
FP frappachino (starbucks bottle)
FQ Lord Farquad
FR fridge
FS fish
FT feet
FU fugitive
FV five (imagine the number 5)
FW flower
FX fox
GA gargoyle
GB Ghost Busters
GC gold crown
GD Godzilla
GE genie
GF giraffe
GH ghost
GI ginny (harry potter)
GJ grape jelly
GK geek
GL globe
GM Golum
GN Ginger
GO gorilla
GP grapes
GQ
GR grass
GS gas (can)
GT goat
GU gun
GV gravel
GW George Washington
GX
HA harpoon
HB hobo
HC Hi-c
HD head
HE hell
HF hot fudge
HG hermione granger
HI hitler
HJ hedge
HK Captain Hook
HL Hughe Lauri (House)
HM hummer
HN honey
HO hose
HP Harry Potter
HQ Hockey
HR heart
HS heather smith
HT hat
HU hunter
HV Heaven
HW Home Work
HX
IA
IB Ibeam
IC ice cream
ID Identification
IE Internet Explorer
IF
IG igloo
IH Incredible Hulk
IJ Indiana Jones
IK Ink(squid)
IL
IM
IN indian
IO Jupiter (IO the moon)
IP Ipod
IQ Albert Einstein
IR
IS ice skates
IT Cousin It
IU Igloo
IV ivysaur
IW
IX Ibex
JA jar
JB jukebox
JC
JD Jack Daniels
JE Jesus
JF JellyFish
JG Jug
JH
JI jigsaw(full puzzle)
JK joker (batman)
JL jail
JM
JN jeans
JO
JP jigglypuff
JQ
JR Jar
JS
JT jet
JU jungle
JV
JW Jew (imagine a jewish person)
JX jinx (pokemon)
KA kangaroo
KB keyboard
KC
KD kid
KE ketchup
KF KFC
KG Kong (King Kong)
KH keyhole
KI kite
KJ
KL kilt
KM
KN knight
KO Koala
KP kapinos
KQ king/queen chess pieces
KR kryptonite
KS Kiss
KT
KU
KV
KW killer whale
KX kix (cereal)
LA lamp
LB lab (dog)
LC locust
LD lead
LE leopard
LF leaf
LG legos
LH Light House
LI lips
LJ
LK Lock (school locker protection)
LM lamb
LN lantern
LO lobster
LP
LQ liquor
LR liar(pants fire)
LS Luke Skywalker
LT lottery
LU Lunchables
LV lord voldemort
LW LawnMower
LX
MA Mom
MB
MC
MD mountain dew
ME mephisto
MF muffin
MG magnet
MH Mike Hughey
MI milk
MJ
MK monkey
ML Mona Lisa
MN moon
MO moose
MP mop
MQ
MR mars
MS microsoft
MT mountain
MU mule
MV Minivan
MW mew
MX
NA nacho
NB nutter butter
NC necktie
ND needle
NE Neo
NF Knife
NG ******
NH
NI nickle
NJ ninja
NK
NL nail
NM Necromancer
NO Norris(chuck)
NP
NQ
NR nerd
NS nest
NT net
NU nuclear
NV navy
NW newt
NX nixon
OA oatmeal
OB Obama
OC octopus
OD
OE oboe
OF officer
OG ogre
OH one hand
OI oil
OJ OrangeJuice
OK
OL olive
OM oatmeal
ON onion
OP opera
OQ
OR orbitz (gum)
OS ostrich
OT otter
OU
OV oven
OW owl
OX ox(animal thingy)
PA paper
PB polar bear
PC peacock
PD panda
PE penguin
PF pirate flag
PG pig
PH pharoah
PI pie
PJ pajamas
PK pikachu
PL pliers
PM
PN penis
PO poop
PQ porqupine
PR Predator
PS playstation
PT powerthirst
PU puma
PV polevault
PW paw
PX pickaxe
QA quarter
QB quarterback
QC
QD Qdoba
QE
QF
QG Quagmire
QH
QI quill (from harry potter)
QJ Mini_QJ(Spinny_4x4)
QK
QL
QM
QN
QO quaker oats (imagine the guy on box)
QP Quarter Pounder
QR
QS quicksand
QT quart(dq quart)
QU queen
QV Quiver
QW
QX QuickSand
RA racoon
RB rabbit
RC Rubik's Cube
RD Rubber Duckie
RE reaver
RF Referee
RG rag
RH Rowe hessler
RI Rhino
RJ
RK rake
RL ray lewis
RM ryan miesel
RN raisins
RO rope
RP
RQ racquet
RS Ross(friends)
RT rat
RU ruby
RV raven
RW ron weasly
RX Rex(dinosaur)
SA saw
SB sub(eat)
SC scythe
SD scooby doo
SE semen
SF San Francisco
SG Stargate
SH ship
SI sink
SJ Slim Jim
SK skeleton
SL seal
SM Smoky the Bear
SN Sonic the Hedgehog
SO sofa
SP spaghetti
SQ squirrel
SR syringe
ST star
SU sunchips
SV seven
SW swatter
SX saxophone
TA tank
TB tub
TC taco
TD toad
TE tent
TF taffy
TG tiger
TH thong
TI tire
TJ thomas Jefferson (my school)
TK truck
TL tails (Sonic)
TM tinman
TN TNT(bomb)
TO tomb
TP Toilet Paper
TQ Tack
TR tree
TS
TU turtle
TV televison
TW Towel
TX Tex(cowboy)
UA United Airlines
UB U-boat
UC Unicorn
UD udder
UE
UF UFO
UG Ugly
UH u-haul (trucks)
UI unicyclist
UJ
UK United Kingdom
UL
UM umbrella
UN unicorn
UO
UP UPS (trucks)
UQ
UR urine
US United States
UT undertaker
UV HoverBoard
UW underwear
UX tUXedo
VA vagina
VB volleyball
VC vacuum
VD video
VE vending (machine)
VF Venus Flytrap
VG Virgin
VH
VI visor
VJ
VK viking
VL vial
VM venom
VN violin
VO volcano
VP vampire
VQ ventriloquist
VR Virtual Reality
VS vase
VT vault
VU vulture
VW Volkswagon
VX vortex
WA water
WB web
WC witch
WD weed
WE welder
WF waffle fries
WG wig
WH whip
WI wine
WJ
WK Wikipedia(logo)
WL wall
WM Wal-mart
WN window
WO wolf (werewolf)
WP weapons
WQ
WR wizard
WS walrus
WT Water Tower
WU
WV weaver
WX wax
XA
XB
XC
XD
XE Electric_Eel
XF
XG
XH Helicopter
XI Xylophone
XJ
XK
XL
XM
XN
XO
XP
XQ
XR
XS SpiderMan
XT
XU
XV
XW


Which actually turns out to be 490 /) I wrote a program to help me along:

```
import java.util.*;
   import java.io.*;
   import java.awt.datatransfer.Clipboard;
   import java.awt.datatransfer.ClipboardOwner;
   import java.awt.datatransfer.Transferable;
   import java.awt.datatransfer.StringSelection;
   import java.awt.datatransfer.DataFlavor;
   import java.awt.datatransfer.UnsupportedFlavorException;
   import java.awt.Toolkit;
   import java.io.*;
   public class Finder
   {
      public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception
      {
         while(true)
         {
            String[] array= new String[576];
            Scanner in = new Scanner(new File("a.txt"));
            ArrayList<Ryan> joe = new ArrayList<Ryan>();
            int r = 0;
            while(in.hasNextLine())
            {
               String current = in.nextLine();
               current=current.trim();
               r++;
               array[r-1]=current;
               if(current.length()<=3)
               {
                  joe.add(new Ryan(current,r));
               }
            }
            Clipboard systemClipboard = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getSystemClipboard();
				Transferable transferableText =new StringSelection(joe.toString());
            systemClipboard.setContents(transferableText, null);
            PrintStream ri = new PrintStream(new File("a.txt"));
            System.out.println(joe);
            System.out.println((r-joe.size())+"/"+r);
            System.out.println("Edit?");
            Scanner in3=new Scanner(System.in);
            String frai = in3.next();
            Ryan finder = null;
            for(int i = 0;i<joe.size();i++)
            {
               if(joe.get(i).letter.equals(frai))
                  finder=joe.get(i);
            }
            if(finder==null)
            {
            
               for(int i = 0;i<array.length;i++)
					{
					if(array[i]!=null)
					if(array[i].charAt(0)!=array[i].charAt(1))
                  ri.println(array[i]);// for some reason it deletes the file if i dont do that
               
					}
					
					if(frai.equals("-1"))
					System.exit(1337);
            }
            else
            {
               int asd = finder.line;
               System.out.println("Whats the word?");
               String insd = in3.next();
               array[asd-1]=finder.letter+" "+insd;
               for(int i = 0;i<array.length;i++)
                  ri.println(array[i]);
            }
         }
      }
   }

   class Ryan
   {
      public int line;
      public String letter;
      public Ryan(String letter, int line)
      {
         this.line =line;
         this.letter=letter;
      }
      public String toString()
      {
         return letter +"";
      }
   }
```
Input file is a.txt. Make sure to say -1 to edit in order to quit, otherwise it will delete your data :fp
so im just missing

[CJ, EH, EJ, EW, FO, GQ, GX, HX, IA, IF, IL, IM, IR, IW, JC, JH, JM, JO, JQ, JS, JV, KC, KJ, KM, KT, KU, KV, LJ, LP, LX, MB, MC, MJ, MQ, MX, NH, NK, NP, NQ, OD, OK, OQ, OU, PM, QC, QE, QF, QH, QK, QL, QM, QN, QR, QW, RJ, RP, TS, UE, UJ, UL, UO, UQ, VH, VJ, WJ, WQ, WU, XA, XB, XC, XD, XF, XG, XJ, XK, XL, XM, XN, XO, XP, XQ, XR, XT, XU, XV, XW]

Oh, about the blind solve- i have the scramble if you want it. I looked back at the video and realized the only thing that i did wrong was... parity Fail :fp:fp:fp
Btw, why did you have double letters on your list


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 25, 2011)

Double letters? What do you mean? The example on here is not edited at all.

PM me the scramble if you would.


----------



## minime12358 (Feb 25, 2011)

Ah, i meant like GG, OO, RR, LL, etc. The total amount should be 23*24 (552, i believe) not 24^2(576). If you look on Chris' page, you will see he doesnt have this. I could be wrong, but i dont believe you would ever have something like that as it would be a 0 cycle.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 25, 2011)

That's just in case for multi if I switch from corners to edges or something like that. Vice versa. And I saw no reason to not learn it.


----------



## minime12358 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thats an interesting idea- If I understand correctly, at the end of edges, you'd place a QQ instead of Q to signify that the edges are done? and same for corners? (or of course you could have a bunch of different journeys, 1 for each cube). Just curious, did you come up with this/am i reading it terribly wrong?


----------



## Kynit (Feb 25, 2011)

I think he meant if the last edge and the first corner were the same letter.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 25, 2011)

You misunderstand. Slightly .

If my last edge letter was Q, and Q was my first corner then I'd place my QQ image in a location in my room. I just continue the memo without stopping . In that instance I know QQ isn't possible so my memo would be done, but even if so, say my last edge is G, and then I begin corner memo and it's A. I'd memo GA (gargoyle) with a mental wall slicing the image in half to signify to split off my solving.


----------



## EricReese (Feb 25, 2011)

*Letter pair list*

Was looking for some help completing my letter pair list. I have looked at a few peoples online but there is too much stuff I don't know in some of peoples lists so if you have any ideas for any let me know. Thank you. The I's and Q's are particularly giving me trouble




Spoiler



321/552 = 57.97% Complete


AB anthony brooks
AC Airconditioning (unit)
AD advertisement
AE American Eagle
AF Afro (a giant afro)
AG agony
AH air hockey
AI Artificial Intelligence
AJ AJ Person
AK AK-47
AL alien
AM ammunition
AN ant
AO
AP Adrian Peterson
AQ aquarium
AR arrow
AS astronaut
AT Atlas
AU automobile
AV
AW A&W root beer
AX axe

BA bagel
BC bicycle
BD bed
BE belt
BF bonfire
BG Badge
BH bee hive
BI billiards
BJ blow job
BK BurgerKing
BL bell
BM bomb
BN bone
BO Body Odor
BP backpack
BQ barbeque
BR bear
BS Bull ****
BT Boot
BU bus
BV beaver
BW bowling
BX boxer

CA camera
CB cab
CD Compact Disc
CE
CF coffee
CG cog
CH Chris Hardwick
CI city
CJ
CK cake
CL clown
CM
CN cone
CO Combs
CP cop
CQ
CR cross
CS
CT Cot (bed)
CU cup
CV Clover
CW cow
CX

DA Dagger
DB Disco Ball
DC Dan Cohen
DE dentist
DF
DG dog
DH dough
DI Diglett
DJ DJ(parties)
DK duck
DL doll
DM Dome
DN
DO Dolphin
DP Diaper
DQ Dairy Queen
DR dragon
DS Nintendo(ds)
DT Dark Templar
DU
DV Darth Vader
DW
DX

EA eagle
EB
EC
ED
EF Elf
EG egg
EH Edward Hicks
EI
EJ EJ (EJ Reilly)
EK Elk
EL elf
EM Eminem
EN
EO Eoyore (Winnie the pooh)
EP Elephant
EQ
ER Emergency Room
ES
ET Extra Terrestrial
EU
EV Eevee
EW
EX Excalibur

FA Fat Albert
FB football
FC
FD food
FE
FG fag
FH
FI
FJ
FK fork
FL flour
FM foam
FN Fin (shark fin)
FO fossil
FP
FQ
FR fridge
FS
FT Fat guy
FU fugitive
FV 
FW flower
FX fox

GA gargoyle
GB Ghost Busters
GC Gamecube
GD Godzilla
GE
GF giraffe
GH ghost
GI
GJ
GK Goku
GL globe
GM Golum
GN
GO gold
GP grapes
GQ
GR
GS
GT goat
GU Guns
GV Gravel
GW George Washington
GX

HA harpoon
HB hobo
HC
HD
HE
HF
HG Hermione Granger
HI Hippo
HJ
HK
HL Hugh Laurie
HM hummer
HN honey
HO hose
HP Harry Potter
HQ
HR
HS
HT Hitler
HU hunter
HV Heaven
HW Home Work
HX

IA
IB
IC
ID ID Card
IE Internet Explorer
IF
IG Igloo
IH Incredible Hulk
IJ
IK
IL (a sick guy aka ill)
IM
IN
IO
IP Ipod
IQ
IR
IS ice skates
IT
IU
IV IV (doctors IV on patient)
IW
IX

JA jar
JB jukebox
JC John Carroll
JD Jess Donahue
JE Jetplane
JF jelly fish
JG Jigaloo
JH Janet Hicks
JI
JK
JL
JM Jenn Mullins
JN
JO John (big john)
JP JigglyPuff
JQ
JR jar
JS Jerry Springer
JT jet
JU jungle
JV
JW Jew 
JX

KA kangaroo
KB keyboard
KC
KD Kraft dinner
KE ketchup
KF KFC
KG Kong (King Kong)
KH
KI kite
KJ Kirjava
KL
KM Kermit the frog
KN knight
KO
KP
KQ
KR kryptonite
KS
KT 
KU
KV
KW killer whale
KX

LA lamp
LB
LC locust
LD lead
LE leopard
LF Leaf
LG
LH Light House
LI Lips
LJ
LK Lui Kang (mortal combat)
LM lamb
LN lantern
LO
LP
LQ
LR
LS Luke Skywalker
LT lottery
LU
LV lava
LW Lil Wayne
LX

MA Magikarp
MB
MC Mortal Combat
MD Mountain Dew
ME Me (picture myself)
MF
MG magnet
MH Mike Hughey
MI
MJ Mary Jane (spider man)
MK monkey
ML Mona Lisa
MN
MO Mom
MP mop
MQ
MR
MS Microsoft
MT Mutant
MU mule
MV Minivan
MW
MX

NA Nacho
NB
NC
ND Needle
NE Neo
NF
NG
NH
NI
NJ Ninja
NK
NL
NM Necromancer
NO
NP
NQ
NR Norris (chuck)
NS nest
NT net
NU nuclear
NV navy
NW
NX Nixon (owen)

OA oatmeal
OB Obama
OC octopus
OD
OE
OF
OG ogre
OH 
OI oil
OJ OrangeJuice
OK
OL olive
OM
ON onion
OP opera
OQ
OR Oar (for paddling)
OS ostrich
OT
OU
OV oven
OW owl
OX Ox (animal)

PA Pam Anderson
PB polar bear
PC peacock
PD panda
PE penguin
PF
PG Penguin
PH pharoah
PI pie
PJ Patrick Jameson
PK Pikachu
PL
PM
PN Penny
PO
PQ
PR Predator
PS Playstation
PT powerthirst
PU
PV Polevault
PW
PX

QA Quale (bird)
QB quarterback
QC
QD Quidditch
QE
QF
QG Quagmire (family guy)
QH
QI
QJ
QK
QL
QM
QN
QO
QP Quarter Pounder
QR
QS quicksand
QT
QU Queen
QV
QW
QX

RA Rabbit
RB
RC Rubik's Cube
RD Rubber Duckie
RE
RF Referee
RG
RH Rowe hessler
RI Rhino
RJ (Rj Basaline)
RK rake
RL Railing
RM
RN
RO Rope
RP
RQ
RS Ross (friends show)
RT
RU 
RV RV(the vehicle thing)
RW Ron Weasley
RX Rex (dinosaur)

SA saw
SB Sub
SC scythe
SD
SE
SF San Francisco
SG Stargate
SH Ship
SI Sink
SJ Slim Jim
SK skeleton
SL seal
SM Smoky the Bear
SN Sonic the Hedgehog
SO sofa
SP spaghetti
SQ squirrel
SR
ST Star
SU
SV (SUV car)
SW swatter
SX saxophone

TA tank
TB tub
TC
TD toad
TE tent
TF
TG tiger
TH
TI tire
TJ
TK truck
TL turtle
TM
TN TNT (dynamite)
TO tomb
TP Toilet Paper
TQ
TR Tree
TS Lady TSunade
TU Tuxedo
TV televison
TW Towel
TX Tex(cowboy)

UA Under Armour shirt
UB
UC Unicorn
UD
UE
UF UFO
UG Ugly
UH
UI unicyclist
UJ Jorome Eugene Morrow (GATTACA)
UK United Kingdom
UL
UM umbrella
UN Uno (card game)
UO
UP
UQ
UR urine
US United States
UT
UV (UV sunglasses)
UW Under Water
UX

VA
VB volleyball
VC vacuum
VD video
VE
VF Venus Flytrap
VG Virgin
VH
VI visor
VJ
VK viking
VL Vial
VM Venom
VN Violin
VO volcano
VP vampire
VQ ventriloquist
VR Virtual Reality
VS vase
VT vault
VU vulture
VW Volkswagon
VX vortex

WA water
WB wabbafet (pokemon)
WC witch
WD weed
WE welder
WF
WG wig
WH whip
WI wine
WJ
WK
WL wall
WM Wal-mart
WN window
WO wolf (werewolf)
WP weapons
WQ
WR wizard
WS walrus
WT Water Tower
WU
WV weaver
WX wax

XA Electrocuted Alligator
XB Electrocuted Bulbasaur
XC Electrocuted Charizard
XD Electrocuted Diglett
XE Electrocuted Eel
XF Electrocuted Fox
XG Electrocuted Gorilla
XH Electrocuted Hitler
XI Electrocuted Ivysaur
XJ Electrocuted JigglyPuff
XK Electrocuted Kangaroo
XL Electrocuted Lapras
XM Electrocuted Magikarp
XN Electrocuted ******
XO Electrocuted Odder
XP Electrocuted Pikachu
XQ Electrocuted Queen
XR Electrocued Riachu
XS Electrocuted Snorlax
XT Electrocuted Turtle
XU Electrocuted Venasaur
XW Electrocuted Whale


Also, feel free to use a lot of pokemon, I love those


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 25, 2011)

FS-----Free Software
just what I would do, you probably are not going to use it though


----------



## EricReese (Feb 25, 2011)

Well it sort of has to be something I can imagine...you can't really imagine "free software" in a BLD solve

@Danthecuber. STOP DELETING YOUR POSTS. Seriously


----------



## Kynit (Feb 25, 2011)

AD: an advertisement (think Goodyear blimp)
AF: a giant afro
AV: one of the natives from Avatar
DP: diaper
DW: the Arthur character
EO: Eeyore
EQ: a sound board
EV: eevee
FN: a fin (like, a shark)
FT: a fat guy
GC: Gamecube - I know you have Nintendo, but I have a much different image of a Gamecube than of a DS
IL: a sick guy
IV: a doctor with an IV bag
KD: Kraft Dinner
MB: Mother Brain, if you're familiar with Metroid
OR: an oar for paddling
RV: an RV (like, a trailer)

I love how you have Mike Hughey on your list.

I also love how I'm trying to help when my own list has up to B...

EDIT: PS, Dan: you're doing it wrong.


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah I kind of thought that would be the case. GS for Golden State is more reasonable
OH: one handed
TH: two handed
WF:What The ****


----------



## Quadrescence (Feb 25, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> FS-----Free Software
> just what I would do, you probably are not going to use it though


 
what editor do you use and why do you support FS?


also,
BJ = 
XL = XTRA LARGE
xs=xtrasmall
FT = FOOT
EW = DISGUSTING SOUND OF AN OLD WOMAN WAILING DURING A SESSION OF THE RUNS (EWW!)
WK = WIKIPEDIA
VJ = VAJAYJAY (VAGINA)
UH = DUMB PERSON (UHHHHHHHHHHHH)
DP = DOUBLE PENETRATION (A PENIS IN THE ANUS AND VAGINA)
DB = DATABASE (think of the wca DB)
rv = recreation vehicle
vh = vandenburger + le harris
sd = sd card
tf = toof (imma knock yo toof out)
LG = A BIG OL F*CKIN LOG
QC = QUALITY CONTROL
QE = QUEEF like a vagina fart
QF = QURLY FRY
QG = QUAGMIRE giggity
QH = Systemic hormonal preparations, excluding sex hormones and insulins
QI = QUILL like of a porkupine
QJ = QUEERJAVA (kirjava but wearing a fursuit)
QK = QUICKIE
QL = Quitter 4 Lyfe
QM = QUANTUM MECHANICS
QN = Cuniform (QNiform)
QO = QUOTE
QR = one of those dumb QR barcodes
QT = cutie
QV = QUIVER of arrows
QW = QWACK!
QX = QUUX (like foobar, foo bar biz baz quux)

KX = KIX the cereal
OH = guy with one hand holding his crotch
PF = PooF! like a lil' cloud :--)
ko = mortal combat death FINISH HIM!!!
NF = NERF
hr = human RESOURCES
HS = hi skool
OD = ODDISH, OVERDOSE, *ODDER
*RU = RUST
lb = POUND (lubs)
AV = AUDIOVISUAL, AUDIO/VIDEO, GEEK CLUB
hj = hand job
jo = jack off
ve = velcro
cm = computa
wf = wells fargo
rm = rims
jw = jimbo whalez
hc = haircut
FJ = FOOT JOB
FP = functional programming (aka johannes laire!!!!!!!!!!)
JL = jello
PU = PUDDY PUDDY PUDDY PUDDY PUDDY PUDDY PUDDY PUDDY PUDDY PUDDY 
fi = fist
es = ESPAÑA
ec = echo
ei = old macdonald had a farm eieio
df = dumfuk
AV = INSTEAD OF AUDIO VISUAl, how bout AVATAR!!
TM = TYSON MOW!!
DT = DAYTIME, DIPTHONG
EK = ELK
EQ = equalizer, EQUALS SIGN ========
FV = FAVORITE, FLAVOR, FLAVA FLAVE
GJ = GOOD JOB on your report today (think of a boss or teacher)
GI = GILLES
gk = GOKU!!!!
GS = GAS like from a queef (see QF)
GX = GOOX = GOOKS = what they called koreans in the war
hx = HAX!
ic = integrated circuit
IK = I KNOW RIGHT?
IA = mamma mIA pizza
IB = bIB bib
IO = i.o.u., or IN'n'OUT
IM = INSTANT MESSENGER
IF = IF from programmin
IW = Internet Website
IX = ITERATOR

 
_*GR = GRRROUX!*_


----------



## EricReese (Feb 25, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Yeah I kind of thought that would be the case. GS for Golden State is more reasonable
> OH: one handed
> TH: two handed
> WF:What The ****



Your still doing it wrong. It has to be an object I can imagine. Its kind of weak to just imagine a hand. I suppose OH and TH for you at least have the general idea. But your examples for WF and GS are not good. 

Also, please stop deleting your posts.. :/

@Kynit. Thanks for the suggestions. PS. i will always have the OP updated with the most current list I have.

ALso, feel free to use a lot of pokemon if you know any. I would find them easy to memorize


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 25, 2011)

AJ-Audio Jack
HK-Hong Kong
WJ-Wall Street Journal
UT-University of Texas
UO-the game UNO
EU-European Union
KO-knockout


----------



## Kynit (Feb 25, 2011)

Take a look through this, then. You can sort them by name.
Igglybuff, Ivysaur, and Quilava are the only Is and Qs I recognize, though.


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 25, 2011)

Why start a nex thread? This would fit perfectly in your brother's letter pair list thread...

Lol at Queerjava

I don't want to disrespect Thom but the queer idea could be usefull for some of my final Q images


----------



## EricReese (Feb 25, 2011)

He doesn't let me use any of his LPL stuff he has finalized because I am dating his ex girlfriend from like 2 weeks ago ^-^

@Quadrescence. Thank you for those. I will look through your post and everyone elses edited posts tomorrow. I appreciate the help guys


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 25, 2011)

EricReese said:


> He doesn't let me use any of his LPL stuff he has finalized becaus*e I am dating his ex girlfriend from like a month ago ^-^*
> 
> @Quadrescence. Thank you for those. I will look through your post and everyone elses edited posts tomorrow. I appreciate the help guys


 
Fixed. And it's completely unrelated. You're getting sloppy seconds anyway. I worked my a$$ off making that letter pair list. Don't be lazy.


----------



## Kynit (Feb 25, 2011)

Reese drama is the worst kind.

Ryan: If you take a look around the forum, you'll notice that most people are willing to share just about every single tip and list they come up with. Why not join in?


----------



## Fluffy (Feb 25, 2011)

MT-Mutant


----------



## peedu (Feb 25, 2011)

The list of letter pairs is somewhat intimate thing. Well, personal at least. You will want to use your own friends and the stuff you know.
for me LS is Lew Sanborn and BJ is B. J. Worth. You don't even know them. Also I got FS like Formation Skydiving, CF like Canopy formation, GK as Golden Knights etc.

But I can share DB, it's international - Disco Ball. I was trying to keep this as a little secret until now. 

For example for XM I got himango (maybe spelled chimango). But in cyrillic I get the letters X and M out of there.
It's nice to know several languages.

What's your CQ? It is a CoQ for me (french).
UO = UOstas (lithuanian)


Peedu


----------



## theace (Feb 25, 2011)

This might be a handy tool for those of you using Letter Pairs with PAO. Fill 'er up!

Nothing major, but still...


----------



## CubicNL (Feb 25, 2011)

FS= FullSpeed (maybe a car driving very fast or someone pushing the gas pedal (?) down)


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 25, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> If you don't have Microsoft Excel, which many many people don't, you can't read that file.


 
Wrong. I do not have Microsoft Excel on this mac that I am using right now, and yet I am currently viewing that file.


----------



## celli (Feb 25, 2011)

RA: Riff-raff (rocky horror picture show)
KQ: Killer Queen (from the musical We Will Rock You Rock)
KF: KFC
KU: Ku klux klan 
GI: G.I. joe
FI: Fiyero (from the musical Wicked)
I'm very into musicals, so you probably wouldn't understand those three. These are the ones I would use, but I don't do BLD, so I don't know if the would work.


----------



## theace (Feb 25, 2011)

I'll upload it as a pdf soon. I.ll remove my name as well so you can put in yours lol


----------



## Xishem (Feb 25, 2011)

It's Microsoft Office that is nonstandard. Most freeware office suites can open Office files, as well as a variety of other file types.

Also, this thread make me lol.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 25, 2011)

CE : Cell, Certificate
CO : Commander
CX : Co axial (cable)

RA : Radio activity (use the classic B/Y symbol)
...

I think the best way to collect words is not to do like I did here, look for gaps in a list and then try to fill them, but just pick any thing you see, 'what is that called?' and then see it fits into the list. Any object, take a random picture and look if there are any there =)

The first three objects I spotted was a cigarrett lighter a ball pen and a RC, both CL and BP are taken in your list and RC is what you use already but as you see it is pretty easy to find good letter pairs.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 26, 2011)

Kynit said:


> Ryan: If you take a look around the forum, you'll notice that most people are willing to share just about every single tip and list they come up with. Why not join in?


 
I'm more then willing to give some for those he can't find some for, aka Q's or U or some weird letter that is very hard to find stuff for. I won't just *give* him my entire list to copy though. He already got many suggestions from Quad.


----------



## EricReese (Feb 26, 2011)

I just looked at quads post...most of them aren't usable.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 26, 2011)

EricReese said:


> I just looked at quads post...most of them aren't usable.


 
I think most of them are great. Give them a try, you'll have some very memorable journeys. OD HJ EW would be easy to make with Quad's post.


----------



## EricReese (Feb 26, 2011)

I don't really do journy. I mostly just go around my room. Like not even like journy style just like ok at my hamper is bulbasaur smashing an alligators face in my hamper. then on the dresser is hitler raping a lapras. I guess its roman rooms or something? Dunno, I'm not that informed in general with BLD.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 26, 2011)

It's Roman Rooms, if you do what memo method I told you to use.


----------



## Kynit (Feb 26, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I'm more then willing to give some for those he can't find some for, aka Q's or U or some weird letter that is very hard to find stuff for. I won't just *give* him my entire list to copy though. He already got many suggestions from Quad.


 
Why not? Chris certainly has. If you really wanted to keep your list private, why did you post a topic with every single letter pair of yours in it?


----------



## theace (Feb 26, 2011)

Anyone got anything for weird things like XQ, XM, XN and stuff?

Oh and FL for me is Flavo- as in Flavoproteins.


----------



## Kynit (Feb 26, 2011)

theace said:


> Anyone got anything for weird things like XQ, XM, XN and stuff?


 XQ: that's a very harsh sound; would a vinyl turntable or something similar work?
XM: an exam
XN: xenon


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 26, 2011)

I did everything for X, something electrocuted, like their entire body engulfed by lightning shroud.

That being said, XQ is electrocuted queen, electrocuted Magikarp, electrocuted Norris (chuck)


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 27, 2011)

X can also be 'ex' in the meaning 'was', then XQ make an ex-queen, a queen that was, like Bloody Mary...


----------



## theace (Feb 27, 2011)

Ever considered the fact that we could jolly well replace that bloody q with a y? It'd make life easier I guess...


----------



## EricReese (Feb 28, 2011)

Theace, how is it going with making it a PDF? ALso, will be updating this post and the OP in a bit with my updated LPL


----------



## EricReese (Mar 1, 2011)

Updated. Heres also a copy



Spoiler



321/552 = 57.97% Complete


AB anthony brooks
AC Airconditioning (unit)
AD advertisement
AE American Eagle
AF Afro (a giant afro)
AG agony
AH air hockey
AI Artificial Intelligence
AJ AJ Person
AK AK-47
AL alien
AM ammunition
AN ant
AO
AP Adrian Peterson
AQ aquarium
AR arrow
AS astronaut
AT Atlas
AU automobile
AV
AW A&W root beer
AX axe

BA bagel
BC bicycle
BD bed
BE belt
BF bonfire
BG Badge
BH bee hive
BI billiards
BJ blow job
BK BurgerKing
BL bell
BM bomb
BN bone
BO Body Odor
BP backpack
BQ barbeque
BR bear
BS Bull ****
BT Boot
BU bus
BV beaver
BW bowling
BX boxer

CA camera
CB cab
CD Compact Disc
CE
CF coffee
CG cog
CH Chris Hardwick
CI city
CJ
CK cake
CL clown
CM
CN cone
CO Combs
CP cop
CQ
CR cross
CS
CT Cot (bed)
CU cup
CV Clover
CW cow
CX

DA Dagger
DB Disco Ball
DC Dan Cohen
DE dentist
DF
DG dog
DH dough
DI Diglett
DJ DJ(parties)
DK duck
DL doll
DM Dome
DN
DO Dolphin
DP Diaper
DQ Dairy Queen
DR dragon
DS Nintendo(ds)
DT Dark Templar
DU
DV Darth Vader
DW
DX

EA eagle
EB
EC
ED
EF Elf
EG egg
EH Edward Hicks
EI
EJ EJ (EJ Reilly)
EK Elk
EL elf
EM Eminem
EN
EO Eoyore (Winnie the pooh)
EP Elephant
EQ
ER Emergency Room
ES
ET Extra Terrestrial
EU
EV Eevee
EW
EX Excalibur

FA Fat Albert
FB football
FC
FD food
FE
FG fag
FH
FI
FJ
FK fork
FL flour
FM foam
FN Fin (shark fin)
FO fossil
FP
FQ
FR fridge
FS
FT Fat guy
FU fugitive
FV 
FW flower
FX fox

GA gargoyle
GB Ghost Busters
GC Gamecube
GD Godzilla
GE
GF giraffe
GH ghost
GI
GJ
GK Goku
GL globe
GM Golum
GN
GO gold
GP grapes
GQ
GR
GS
GT goat
GU Guns
GV Gravel
GW George Washington
GX

HA harpoon
HB hobo
HC
HD
HE
HF
HG Hermione Granger
HI Hippo
HJ
HK
HL Hugh Laurie
HM hummer
HN honey
HO hose
HP Harry Potter
HQ
HR
HS
HT Hitler
HU hunter
HV Heaven
HW Home Work
HX

IA
IB
IC
ID ID Card
IE Internet Explorer
IF
IG Igloo
IH Incredible Hulk
IJ
IK
IL (a sick guy aka ill)
IM
IN
IO
IP Ipod
IQ
IR
IS ice skates
IT
IU
IV IV (doctors IV on patient)
IW
IX

JA jar
JB jukebox
JC John Carroll
JD Jess Donahue
JE Jetplane
JF jelly fish
JG Jigaloo
JH Janet Hicks
JI
JK
JL
JM Jenn Mullins
JN
JO John (big john)
JP JigglyPuff
JQ
JR jar
JS Jerry Springer
JT jet
JU jungle
JV
JW Jew 
JX

KA kangaroo
KB keyboard
KC
KD Kraft dinner
KE ketchup
KF KFC
KG Kong (King Kong)
KH
KI kite
KJ Kirjava
KL
KM Kermit the frog
KN knight
KO
KP
KQ
KR kryptonite
KS
KT 
KU
KV
KW killer whale
KX

LA lamp
LB
LC locust
LD lead
LE leopard
LF Leaf
LG
LH Light House
LI Lips
LJ
LK Lui Kang (mortal combat)
LM lamb
LN lantern
LO
LP
LQ
LR
LS Luke Skywalker
LT lottery
LU
LV lava
LW Lil Wayne
LX

MA Magikarp
MB
MC Mortal Combat
MD Mountain Dew
ME Me (picture myself)
MF
MG magnet
MH Mike Hughey
MI
MJ Mary Jane (spider man)
MK monkey
ML Mona Lisa
MN
MO Mom
MP mop
MQ
MR
MS Microsoft
MT Mutant
MU mule
MV Minivan
MW
MX

NA Nacho
NB
NC
ND Needle
NE Neo
NF
NG
NH
NI
NJ Ninja
NK
NL
NM Necromancer
NO
NP
NQ
NR Norris (chuck)
NS nest
NT net
NU nuclear
NV navy
NW
NX Nixon (owen)

OA oatmeal
OB Obama
OC octopus
OD
OE
OF
OG ogre
OH 
OI oil
OJ OrangeJuice
OK
OL olive
OM
ON onion
OP opera
OQ
OR Oar (for paddling)
OS ostrich
OT
OU
OV oven
OW owl
OX Ox (animal)

PA Pam Anderson
PB polar bear
PC peacock
PD panda
PE penguin
PF
PG Penguin
PH pharoah
PI pie
PJ Patrick Jameson
PK Pikachu
PL
PM
PN Penny
PO
PQ
PR Predator
PS Playstation
PT powerthirst
PU
PV Polevault
PW
PX

QA Quale (bird)
QB quarterback
QC
QD Quidditch
QE
QF
QG Quagmire (family guy)
QH
QI
QJ
QK
QL
QM
QN
QO
QP Quarter Pounder
QR
QS quicksand
QT
QU Queen
QV
QW
QX

RA Rabbit
RB
RC Rubik's Cube
RD Rubber Duckie
RE
RF Referee
RG
RH Rowe hessler
RI Rhino
RJ (Rj Basaline)
RK rake
RL Railing
RM
RN
RO Rope
RP
RQ
RS Ross (friends show)
RT
RU 
RV RV(the vehicle thing)
RW Ron Weasley
RX Rex (dinosaur)

SA saw
SB Sub
SC scythe
SD
SE
SF San Francisco
SG Stargate
SH Ship
SI Sink
SJ Slim Jim
SK skeleton
SL seal
SM Smoky the Bear
SN Sonic the Hedgehog
SO sofa
SP spaghetti
SQ squirrel
SR
ST Star
SU
SV (SUV car)
SW swatter
SX saxophone

TA tank
TB tub
TC
TD toad
TE tent
TF
TG tiger
TH
TI tire
TJ
TK truck
TL turtle
TM
TN TNT (dynamite)
TO tomb
TP Toilet Paper
TQ
TR Tree
TS Lady TSunade
TU Tuxedo
TV televison
TW Towel
TX Tex(cowboy)

UA Under Armour shirt
UB
UC Unicorn
UD
UE
UF UFO
UG Ugly
UH
UI unicyclist
UJ Jorome Eugene Morrow (GATTACA)
UK United Kingdom
UL
UM umbrella
UN Uno (card game)
UO
UP
UQ
UR urine
US United States
UT
UV (UV sunglasses)
UW Under Water
UX

VA
VB volleyball
VC vacuum
VD video
VE
VF Venus Flytrap
VG Virgin
VH
VI visor
VJ
VK viking
VL Vial
VM Venom
VN Violin
VO volcano
VP vampire
VQ ventriloquist
VR Virtual Reality
VS vase
VT vault
VU vulture
VW Volkswagon
VX vortex

WA water
WB wabbafet (pokemon)
WC witch
WD weed
WE welder
WF
WG wig
WH whip
WI wine
WJ
WK
WL wall
WM Wal-mart
WN window
WO wolf (werewolf)
WP weapons
WQ
WR wizard
WS walrus
WT Water Tower
WU
WV weaver
WX wax

XA Electrocuted Alligator
XB Electrocuted Bulbasaur
XC Electrocuted Charizard
XD Electrocuted Diglett
XE Electrocuted Eel
XF Electrocuted Fox
XG Electrocuted Gorilla
XH Electrocuted Hitler
XI Electrocuted Ivysaur
XJ Electrocuted JigglyPuff
XK Electrocuted Kangaroo
XL Electrocuted Lapras
XM Electrocuted Magikarp
XN Electrocuted ******
XO Electrocuted Odder
XP Electrocuted Pikachu
XQ Electrocuted Queen
XR Electrocued Riachu
XS Electrocuted Snorlax
XT Electrocuted Turtle
XU Electrocuted Venasaur
XW Electrocuted Whale


----------



## minime12358 (Mar 2, 2011)

*Letter pair list thread (not this one, an idea)*

Hi, Ive noticed that a lot of people (including me) recently are stuck on their letter pair lists. Do you think someone who spends more time on the forums could keep up a thread with each letter pair followed by 3-4 possible words for it? Obviously the original poster would simply start with an empty list, or better, their own list. 

Alternatively, what about a google docs spreadsheet that we give admin privileges to someone trust worthy, and make it so people cant edit without being added by the admin. That way we can not get trolled this time around :fp .

And if, while responding, you _have_ to have something more to do:

[JS, JW, KC, KJ, KM, KP, KU, KV, LC, LJ, LX, MC, MQ, NH, NK, NV, OH, OK, OQ, OU, QF, QH, QL, QM, QN, QR, QW, RJ, RL, RM, RP, RS, SF, UA, UE, UJ, UK, UL, UO, UQ, VH, VJ, WQ, XA, XB, XC, XF, XK, XL, XT, XV]


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 3, 2011)

There is already a thread on this: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?27707-Letter-pair-list


----------



## minime12358 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hmm sort of. That was more of a can you help _me_ type thread, like ryan's. However, I was hoping to make a large list with a few objects in each letter pair which would make constructing a list a lot easier.


----------



## EricReese (Mar 3, 2011)

I can edit my post when nearing completion and can turn my thread into a categorized LPL. Such as I have each letter in a spoiler tag with multiple options in each letter. If you PM me your LPL I can start categorizing. BTW, for your X's in the LPL, I just used something electrocuted. Like XC for example, I used Electrocuted Charizard.


----------



## riffz (Mar 3, 2011)

Why don't we just make a wiki article so anyone can update it and submit their own?


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 3, 2011)

riffz said:


> Why don't we just make a wiki article so anyone can update it and submit their own?


 
I think that's a great idea. That way each pair could have several different options. Is there an easy way those of us with already complete lists could add to the wiki article without either a) writing each pair line by line or b) erasing others' data by just using a quick copy and paste?


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 3, 2011)

riffz said:


> Why don't we just make a wiki article so anyone can update it and submit their own?



I've got mixed feelings about this...
Should compiling an image list become this easy?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 3, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> I've got mixed feelings about this...
> Should compiling an image list become this easy?


 
Why not?


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 3, 2011)

Isn't it more rewarding if you put more effort into it?


----------



## EricReese (Mar 3, 2011)

If that was the general consensus on the forum, there would be no more threads asking the secret to getting fast...

I am all for it  I can make it tonight if someone is too busy to. Just tell me how


----------



## minime12358 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hmm, I like the idea of making a wiki for this... However as Chris pointed out, it would be sort of a pain to add to it. That is why i was original thinking a spreadsheet, however that still wouldnt help completely for that... Im sure there is a program out there that will do this for us, the question is finding it.

Edit: I could write a simple java program that, given the original text as one input, and someones letter pairings as another, and produces a combined list after running it. I could make it pretty easy, but anytime anyone would want to add to the list, they would have to copy my program from somewhere/ask whoever has it to do it.


----------



## Kenneth (Mar 4, 2011)

I made a page in the wiki for collecting letter pairs...

[wiki]List of letter pairs[/wiki]

I still need to fix the headers for most entrys, but it will be done in an hour or so... _Done!_



theace said:


> Ever considered the fact that we could jolly well replace that bloody q with a y? It'd make life easier I guess...


 
[wiki]Talk:List of letter pairs[/wiki]


----
I added a couple of A-words from Eric's list above just to have some examples there...
----
Someone I don't know at all ('Jakube') is doing a great work adding words to the page atm


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 4, 2011)

Kenneth, I would love to add my letter pair images and letter pair single syllable words to this list, but I really don't like the idea of having to edit them all in manually. Is there a way someone can write a script that would crawl my page, and create the necessary text that could be cut and pasted into the Wiki page (without deleting any of the current info)? I'm totally fine with adding my words and images to the Wiki, but I really don't want to have to type it all in myself.


----------



## EricReese (Mar 4, 2011)

Chris if you send me your LPL I will do it myself  I have off work today and was hoping to finish my LPL/devote the entire day to it


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 4, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Chris if you send me your LPL I will do it myself  I have off work today and was hoping to finish my LPL/devote the entire day to it


 
All of my memorization methods are available on my website here. Don't add them in manually yourself though  Between my images list and my single syllable words list that's around 1,000 entries to make. It'd be much easier to write a script to do it for someone who knows how. I just don't know how to do that


----------



## Kenneth (Mar 4, 2011)

I can't make a script that does that either, I have to use some proper programing language, it will be about the same of amount work as doing it manually I'm afraid 

BTW, I just honored one of the BLD masters with a picture at the page, not needed but it makes it more graphical =)


----------



## egregious (Mar 4, 2011)

FS -- File System. (FSCK)


----------



## riffz (Mar 5, 2011)

The page looks great, Kenneth. Thanks!

Can we keep the images list separate from random words and sounds, though?


----------



## Kenneth (Mar 5, 2011)

Option #1

Are you talking about the inline comment I placed under the header for X? It does not look nice when printing the page, I understand that... will remove it. _done!_

Option #2

Are you talking about bad words in the list? I wrote a comment on top of the page asking for imageable words. Some pairs are really hard to find a good object for, it got to be a few odd ones I'm afraid.

When the list is getting more words one can clean it up a bit, removing the worst examples...

BTW, found it is a nice idea to put referal links to diffrent pages (usally Wikipedia I guess) for the words, see QX and VV for my examples.


----------



## riffz (Mar 5, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> Option #2
> 
> Are you talking about bad words in the list? I wrote a comment on top of the page asking for imageable words. Some pairs are really hard to find a good object for, it got to be a few odd ones I'm afraid.
> 
> ...


 
The words that are currently on the page all seem to be good. My comment was a general one. Chris mentioned adding his letter pair sounds as well as his images, and I think we should have a separate page for those.


----------



## Kenneth (Mar 5, 2011)

Ah, yes, but you can have images and just put a link to it's page, it does not have to show at the page. Mabye copy the whole page and make one separate for one syllables...

It is slow to save the page when you made a change to it as it is (it is huge and the compiler is slow), I'm thinking of breaking it up into templates, one for each single letter and mabye, if someone is willing to do the work? Create a standard line to use for the words, like the alg template where you have room for wikipedia and image links, mabye a tiny thumbnail of the image in the place where the SS logo is in the algs template (or it shows there instead of the logo if there is an image specified for the word).

Im asking because I don't have the skills needed to create anything that advanced (I can copy the algs template ([wiki]Template:alg[/wiki]), but it is so messy I don't understand half of it).


----------



## macky (Mar 5, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> All of my memorization methods are available on my website here. Don't add them in manually yourself though  Between my images list and my single syllable words list that's around 1,000 entries to make. It'd be much easier to write a script to do it for someone who knows how. I just don't know how to do that


 
emacs to the rescue! I'll do it if it's not done the next time I'm free.


----------



## EricReese (Mar 5, 2011)

Heres a update: Finishing tomorow


Spoiler



AB anthony brooks
AC Airconditioning (unit)
AD advertisement
AE American Eagle
AF Afro (a giant afro)
AG agony
AH air hockey
AI Artificial Intelligence
AJ AJ Person
AK AK-47
AL alien
AM ammunition
AN ant
AO Aerosol
AP Adrian Peterson
AQ aquarium
AR arrow
AS astronaut
AT Atlas
AU automobile
AV (AV Cube)
AW A&W root beer
AX axe

BA bagel
BC bicycle
BD bed
BE belt
BF bonfire
BG Badge
BH bee hive
BI billiards
BJ blow job
BK BurgerKing
BL bell
BM bomb
BN bone
BO Body Odor
BP backpack
BQ barbeque
BR bear
BS Bull ****
BT Boot
BU bus
BV beaver
BW bowling
BX boxer

CA camera
CB cab
CD Compact Disc
CE Cement
CF coffee
CG cog
CH Chris Hardwick
CI city
CJ Contact juggling (at LSCO, the person)
CK cake
CL clown
CM Camels
CN cone
CO Combs
CP cop
CQ Croquet
CR cross
CS Chelsea Smith
CT Cot (bed)
CU cup
CV Clover
CW cow
CX Chocolate Extreme

DA Dagger
DB Disco Ball
DC Dan Cohen
DE dentist
DF Dafadils
DG dog
DH dough
DI Diglett
DJ DJ(parties)
DK duck
DL doll
DM Dome
DN
DO Dolphin
DP Diaper
DQ Dairy Queen
DR dragon
DS Nintendo(ds)
DT Dark Templar
DU Dungeon
DV Darth Vader
DW Darkwing duck
DX Dicks

EA eagle
EB Eyeball
EC Edward Cullen
ED Mr Ed
EF Elf
EG egg
EH Edward Hicks
EI Eskimo
EJ EJ (EJ Reilly)
EK Elk
EL elf
EM Eminem
EN Entai (pokemon)
EO Eoyore (Winnie the pooh)
EP Elephant
EQ Equestrian
ER Emergency Room
ES Esoteric
ET Extra Terrestrial
EU Euphonium
EV Eevee
EW Emily Wang
EX Excalibur

FA Fat Albert
FB football
FC Fat Car
FD food
FE Ferret
FG fag
FH Fire Helmit
FI Fishsticks
FJ Fudge
FK fork
FL flour
FM foam
FN Fin (shark fin)
FO fossil
FP Frappachino (starbucks bottle)
FQ Lord Farquadd
FR fridge
FS Fish
FT Fat guy
FU fugitive
FV Five Guys
FW flower
FX fox

GA gargoyle
GB Ghost Busters
GC Gamecube
GD Godzilla
GE Genie
GF giraffe
GH ghost
GI Ginny (harry potter)
GJ Green Giant
GK Goku
GL globe
GM Golum
GN Gengar
GO gold
GP grapes
GQ GQ (the magazine)
GR Grass
GS Gas can
GT goat
GU Guns
GV Gravel
GW George Washington
GX Agent X (secret agent)

HA harpoon
HB hobo
HC Hi-C
HD Head
HE He-Man
HF Huff
HG Hermione Granger
HI Hippo
HJ High Jump
HK Captain Hook
HL Hugh Laurie
HM hummer
HN honey
HO hose
HP Harry Potter
HQ Hockey
HR Heart
HS Heather Smith
HT Hitler
HU hunter
HV Heaven
HW Home Work
HX Hummer HX

IA Ian Sullivan
IB Ibex
IC Ice Cream
ID ID Card
IE Internet Explorer
IF IF (Sci-FI channel "IF" bumper)
IG Igloo
IH Incredible Hulk
IJ Indiana Jones
IK Ink
IL (a sick guy aka ill)
IM Imp
IN Indian
IO Iroh
IP Ipod
IQ IQ(Albert Einstein)
IR Iron man
IS ice skates
IT Cousin IT (adams family)
IU Iguana
IV IV (doctors IV on patient)
IW Y-Wing (starwars)
IX Ibex

JA jar
JB jukebox
JC John Carroll
JD Jess Donahue
JE Jetplane
JF jelly fish
JG Jigaloo
JH Janet Hicks
JI Jigsaw Puzzle
JK Joker (batman)
JL Jack O'Lantern
JM Jenn Mullins
JN Jeans
JO John (big john)
JP JigglyPuff
JQ Johnny Quest
JR jar
JS Jerry Springer
JT jet
JU jungle
JV Jive
JW Jew 
JX Jinx

KA kangaroo
KB keyboard
KC Kansas City Chiefs (logo)
KD Kraft dinner
KE ketchup
KF KFC
KG Kong (King Kong)
KH Keyhole
KI kite
KJ Kirjava
KL Kal El (Superman)
KM Kermit the frog
KN knight
KO Koala
KP Key plaque (key to city)
KQ King Queen chess pieces
KR kryptonite
KS Kiss Band
KT Katana
KU Koosh
KV Kevlar
KW killer whale
KX Kix Cereal

LA lamp
LB Labrador
LC locust
LD lead
LE leopard
LF Leaf
LG Legos
LH Light House
LI Lips
LJ Lebron James
LK Lui Kang (mortal combat)
LM lamb
LN lantern
LO Lobster
LP Lapras
LQ Liquor
LR Liar (pants on fire)
LS Luke Skywalker
LT lottery
LU Lunchables
LV lava
LW Lil Wayne
LX Laxative

MA Magikarp
MB Matt Bruno
MC Mortal Combat
MD Mountain Dew
ME Me (picture myself)
MF Mephisto
MG magnet
MH Mike Hughey
MI Milk
MJ Mary Jane (spider man)
MK monkey
ML Mona Lisa
MN Moon
MO Mom
MP mop
MQ
MR Mars
MS Microsoft
MT Mutant
MU mule
MV Minivan
MW Mew
MX Malcolm X

NA Nacho
NB
NC
ND Needle
NE Neo
NF
NG
NH
NI
NJ Ninja
NK
NL
NM Necromancer
NO
NP
NQ
NR Norris (chuck)
NS nest
NT net
NU nuclear
NV navy
NW
NX Nixon (owen)

OA oatmeal
OB Obama
OC octopus
OD
OE
OF
OG ogre
OH 
OI oil
OJ OrangeJuice
OK
OL olive
OM
ON onion
OP opera
OQ
OR Oar (for paddling)
OS ostrich
OT
OU
OV oven
OW owl
OX Ox (animal)

PA Pam Anderson
PB polar bear
PC peacock
PD panda
PE penguin
PF
PG Penguin
PH pharoah
PI pie
PJ Patrick Jameson
PK Pikachu
PL
PM
PN Penny
PO
PQ
PR Predator
PS Playstation
PT powerthirst
PU
PV Polevault
PW
PX

QA Quale (bird)
QB quarterback
QC
QD Quidditch
QE
QF
QG Quagmire (family guy)
QH
QI
QJ
QK
QL
QM
QN
QO
QP Quarter Pounder
QR
QS quicksand
QT
QU Queen
QV
QW
QX

RA Rabbit
RB
RC Rubik's Cube
RD Rubber Duckie
RE
RF Referee
RG
RH Rowe hessler
RI Rhino
RJ (Rj Basaline)
RK rake
RL Railing
RM
RN
RO Rope
RP
RQ
RS Ross (friends show)
RT
RU 
RV RV(the vehicle thing)
RW Ron Weasley
RX Rex (dinosaur)

SA saw
SB Sub
SC scythe
SD
SE
SF San Francisco
SG Stargate
SH Ship
SI Sink
SJ Slim Jim
SK skeleton
SL seal
SM Smoky the Bear
SN Sonic the Hedgehog
SO sofa
SP spaghetti
SQ squirrel
SR
ST Star
SU
SV (SUV car)
SW swatter
SX saxophone

TA tank
TB tub
TC
TD toad
TE tent
TF
TG tiger
TH
TI tire
TJ
TK truck
TL turtle
TM
TN TNT (dynamite)
TO tomb
TP Toilet Paper
TQ
TR Tree
TS Lady TSunade
TU Tuxedo
TV televison
TW Towel
TX Tex(cowboy)

UA Under Armour shirt
UB
UC Unicorn
UD
UE
UF UFO
UG Ugly
UH
UI unicyclist
UJ Jorome Eugene Morrow (GATTACA)
UK United Kingdom
UL
UM umbrella
UN Uno (card game)
UO
UP
UQ
UR urine
US United States
UT
UV (UV sunglasses)
UW Under Water
UX

VA Prince Valium
VB volleyball
VC vacuum
VD video
VE Vending Machine
VF Venus Flytrap
VG Virgin
VH Van Helsing
VI visor
VJ Virgil
VK viking
VL Vial
VM Venom
VN Violin
VO volcano
VP vampire
VQ ventriloquist
VR Virtual Reality
VS vase
VT vault
VU vulture
VW Volkswagon
VX vortex

WA water
WB wabbafet (pokemon)
WC witch
WD weed
WE welder
WF Waffle Fries
WG wig
WH whip
WI wine
WJ Wedges (potatoe)
WK Wookie
WL wall
WM Wal-mart
WN window
WO wolf (werewolf)
WP weapons
WQ Wicker
WR wizard
WS walrus
WT Water Tower
WU Worm tongue (wurm)
WV weaver
WX wax

XA Electrocuted Alligator
XB Electrocuted Bulbasaur
XC Electrocuted Charizard
XD Electrocuted Diglett
XE Electrocuted Eel
XF Electrocuted Fox
XG Electrocuted Gorilla
XH Electrocuted Hitler
XI Electrocuted Ivysaur
XJ Electrocuted JigglyPuff
XK Electrocuted Kangaroo
XL Electrocuted Lapras
XM Electrocuted Magikarp
XN Electrocuted ******
XO Electrocuted Odder
XP Electrocuted Pikachu
XQ Electrocuted Queen
XR Electrocued Riachu
XS Electrocuted Snorlax
XT Electrocuted Turtle
XU Electrocuted Venasaur
XW Electrocuted Whale


----------



## Marcell (Mar 6, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> All of my memorization methods are available on my website here. Don't add them in manually yourself though  Between my images list and my single syllable words list that's around 1,000 entries to make. It'd be much easier to write a script to do it for someone who knows how. I just don't know how to do that


 
I wrote the script then found out that someone has already added all of your images to the wiki list. But it might be just me that missed this information. These three topics about letter pairs running parallel kind of puzzle me.


----------



## minime12358 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey, can someone explain to me what KJ: Kirjava is? My google searches are fruitless :/

Also, as a side note. I am _trying_ to find a way to take a word as an argument and have a program find the matching image based on google etc. The problem is that it is not a simple thing like googleimagesimfeelinglucky/word. Anyone know a way to do that/has code that does it?


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 8, 2011)

minime12358 said:


> Hey, can someone explain to me what KJ: Kirjava is? My google searches are fruitless :/


 
Hint: he's a member of this site.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 8, 2011)

The user here. Kirjava. That's his username.


----------



## minime12358 (Mar 8, 2011)

ahh ok. And any idea with the second part of the message?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 8, 2011)

You're trying to find an image for each letter pair? Is that what you're asking? You want it automated?


----------



## EricReese (Mar 8, 2011)

It would help if you told us what language plan on using.


----------



## JyH (Mar 8, 2011)

AO - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VK4rP9SbHRY&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 8, 2011)

JyH said:


> AO - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VK4rP9SbHRY&feature=channel_video_title


 
AAAAYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Haha funny vid, and definitely a memorable image!


----------



## Kenneth (Mar 8, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> The user here. Kirjava. That's his username.



Mmm, but it is a Finnish word, it means 'multi coloured' and is used both for objects with many colours but also about persons with many diffrent sides of personallity.



minime12358 said:


> ahh ok. And any idea with the second part of the message?



Another option is to use Wikipedia, it is easy because all articles have the same URL besides the name (header) of the article.

Example SH : Shoehorn http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shoehorn

Just change 'shoehorn' to what ever you like.


----------



## EricReese (Mar 8, 2011)

I was not goin to make a thread about this becauser its stupid but offtopic, there are 2 OLLs on the wiki with the same image. It was mind fking me when I went to get algs for this one OLL. I was like wtf..why cant i find my case haha

OLL 11 and 12

http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/OLL#Small_lightning_bolt_shapes


----------



## Kenneth (Mar 8, 2011)

EricReese said:


> I was not goin to make a thread about this becauser its stupid but offtopic, there are 2 OLLs on the wiki with the same image. It was mind fking me when I went to get algs for this one OLL. I was like wtf..why cant i find my case haha
> 
> OLL 11 and 12
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/OLL#Small_lightning_bolt_shapes


 
Lid is currently working on the OLL page adding information about optimal moves and stuff, I tell him when he wakes up and he will fix it (He always logs on to the Swedish chatroom as the first thing he do)

Edit : It is fixed, was as simple as changing one 'o11.gif' (that was twice) to 'o12.gif'


----------



## minime12358 (Mar 10, 2011)

To what I was saying earlier- It would be great if I could make it automated, however, its hard to make a computer pick the best image xD. So i use the following code: 


Spoiler





```
import java.util.*;
   import java.io.*;
   import java.awt.datatransfer.Clipboard;
   import java.awt.datatransfer.ClipboardOwner;
   import java.awt.datatransfer.Transferable;
   import java.awt.datatransfer.StringSelection;
   import java.awt.datatransfer.DataFlavor;
   import java.awt.datatransfer.UnsupportedFlavorException;
   import java.awt.Toolkit;
   import java.io.*;

public class Webizer
{
//http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&biw=1138&bih=519&q=INSERT TEXT HERE&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=
 public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception
{
boolean ok = true;
     while(ok)
         {
            String[] array= new String[576];
            Scanner in = new Scanner(new File("a.txt"));
            ArrayList<Ryan> joe = new ArrayList<Ryan>();
            int r = 0;
            while(in.hasNextLine())
            {
               String current = in.nextLine();
               current=current.trim();
               r++;
               array[r-1]=current;
            }
           
            System.out.println(joe);
            System.out.println((r-joe.size())+"/"+r);
            for(int i = 0;i<array.length;i++)
{
if(array[i].length()<4)
continue;
else if(array[i].contains("!"))
continue;
else
{
System.out.println("http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&source=hp&biw=1138&bih=519&q=" + array[i].substring(3,array[i].length()) + "&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=");
          Clipboard systemClipboard = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getSystemClipboard();
            Transferable transferableText =new StringSelection("http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&source=hp&biw=1138&bih=519&btnI=3564&q=" + array[i].substring(3,array[i].length()) + "&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=");
            systemClipboard.setContents(transferableText, null);

Scanner a = new Scanner(System.in);
    String next = a.next();
    if(next.equals("s"))
    {
    i=3912;
    continue;
    }
    if(next.equals("q"))
    {
    System.out.println("Save? (Y/N)");
    String off = a.next();
    if(off.equals("N"))
    System.exit(1337);
    else
    {
    i=3912;
        ok=false;
    continue;

    }
    }
    
    array[i]+= "!" + next;
    }
    }			
     PrintStream ri2 = new PrintStream(new File("a.txt"));
     for(String a : array)
     ri2.println(a);
         
          }

}

}
```



to write and


Spoiler





```
import javax.swing.*;
   import java.awt.*;
   import java.awt.event.*;
   import java.awt.image.*;
   import java.net.*;
   import java.util.*;
   import java.io.*;
   public class OurPanel extends JPanel
   {
      public static BufferedImage myImage;
      public static Graphics g;
      public static int amount = 5;
      public static boolean assist = true;
      public static double time = 3;
      public static JLabel label;
      public static boolean done = false;
		public static boolean ok = false;
      public OurPanel() throws Exception
      {
         myImage = new BufferedImage(500, 500, BufferedImage.TYPE_INT_RGB);
         g = myImage.getGraphics();
         label = new JLabel("");
         label.setFont(new Font("Serif",0,50));
         add(label);
      }
      public void start() throws Exception
      {
         String[] array= new String[576];
         Scanner in = new Scanner(new File("a.txt"));
         ArrayList<Pair> joe = new ArrayList<Pair>();
         int r = 0;
         while(in.hasNextLine())
         {
            if(r>575)
               break;
            String current = in.nextLine();
            current=current.trim();
            String[] joesephus = current.split("!");
            r++;
            int a = 0;
            a = 0;
            array[r-1]=current;
            if(current.length()>3)
               joe.add(new Pair(joesephus[0].substring(0,2),joesephus[0].substring(3,joesephus[0].length()), joesephus.length>1?joesephus[1]:null));
           
         }
            
         ArrayList<Pair> out = new ArrayList<Pair>(500);
         for(int i = 0;i<amount;i++)
            out.add(joe.get((int)(Math.random()*joe.size())));
         String answer ="";
         for(int i = 0;i<amount;i++)
         {
            boolean l = false;
            if(out.get(i).url!=null&&out.get(i).url.trim()!="")
            {
				ok = false;
               java.awt.Image image = java.awt.Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().createImage(new URL(out.get(i).url));
               JLabel s = new JLabel(new ImageIcon(image));
               add(s); 
               label.setText(out.get(i).word + (assist?" (" + out.get(i).pair.trim() + ")" :""));
               answer+=out.get(i).pair.trim();
		// 			JButton arrrgg = new JButton("K?");
// 					arrrgg.addActionListener(new Listener2());
// 					add(arrrgg);
// 					while(!ok)
// 					{
// 					}
              Thread.sleep((int)(1000*time));
				//	remove(arrrgg);
				remove(s);
				
				label.setText("");
              s=null;
            }
            else
            {
		           label.setText(out.get(i).word + (assist?" (" + out.get(i).pair.trim() + ")" :""));
               answer+=out.get(i).pair.trim();
		// 			JButton arrrgg = new JButton("K?");
// 					arrrgg.addActionListener(new Listener2());
// 					add(arrrgg);
// 					while(!ok)
// 					{
// 					}
                Thread.sleep((int)(1000*time));
			//		remove(arrrgg);
             
            }
         }
         answer=answer.toLowerCase();
         Scanner input = new Scanner(System.in);
         JTextField box = new JTextField("", 10);
         add(box);
         JButton button = new JButton("Submit"); //local
         button.addActionListener(new Listener());
         add(button);
         label.setText("");
         while(!done)
         {
            Thread.sleep(10);
         }
         remove(button);
      
         if(box.getText().toLowerCase().equals(answer))
            label.setText("Correct!");
         else
            label.setText("Incorrect, it is " + answer.toUpperCase());
         remove(box);
      }
      
   
      private class Listener implements ActionListener
      {
         public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e)
         {
            done=true;
        }
      }
		private class Listener2 implements ActionListener
		{
		public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e)
		{
		ok = true;
		}
		}
      private static class Pair
      {
         public  String pair = "";
         public String word = "";
         public String url = "";
         public Pair(String pair2, String word2, String url2)
         {
            pair=pair2;
            word=word2;
            url=url2;
         }
         public String toString()
         {
            return pair + "  " + word;
         }

      }
					public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception
			{         JFrame frame = new JFrame("Flash Cards");
         frame.setSize(1200,800);
         frame.setLocation(100, 50);
         frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
			OurPanel joe = new OurPanel();
         frame.setContentPane(joe);
         frame.setVisible(true);
			joe.start();
			}
   }
```



to read.

P.S. [KJ, KV, LJ, NH, OH, OK, QF, QH, QL, QM, QN, QR, QW, RJ, RS, SF, UA, UE, UJ, UL, UO, UQ, VH, VJ, WQ, XA, XC, XF, XK, XL, XV] (also, another programs output, for whoever wants it)


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 14, 2011)

i didn't look through your whole list so some may be unnecessary

FP - falcon pawnch
DH - doug hug (falcon's upb ;D)
AY- aye (aka I concur)
QL - quotient log (ugly, but it's worked for me)
SF - street fighter

i had IPWC today

i pee in the water closet. I was happy.


----------



## xdaragon (Mar 18, 2011)

WF: *W*a*F*fle. 
SD: * S*o*D*a 
RU: *R**U*n. 
NW: *N*orth *W*est


----------



## hic0057 (Oct 23, 2011)

Yikes, making a letter pair list is hard. Greatly appreciate help for the following pairs.

[EH, EJ, EW, GB, JD, JM, KH, KJ, KU, LD, LJ, LU, MH, MW, NH, NM, OD, OL, OM, RJ, RW, SJ, SM, TJ, TS, UA, UD, UG, UH,UJ,UK, UL, US, UT, UW, VG, VH, VJ, VL, VR, VT, VI, WE, IA,IF, IR, IT, IV]


----------



## nickvu2 (Oct 23, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/List_of_letter_pairs


----------



## hic0057 (Oct 23, 2011)

nickvu2 said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/List_of_letter_pairs


 
I've been using them for the rest of mine but I don't like some of them.


----------



## nickvu2 (Oct 24, 2011)

I really like this site for finding new words for my list: http://www.crosswordsolver.org/definition/
Yes, it will take some work on your part.


----------



## hic0057 (Oct 25, 2011)

Spent Quite a lot of hours and I still got a couple I'm unsatisfied with.

IV, IF, VR, VL, VJ, VH, VG, UJ, UD


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 25, 2011)

hic0057 said:


> Spent Quite a lot of hours and I still got a couple I'm unsatisfied with.
> 
> IV, IF, VR, VL, VJ, VH, VG, UJ, UD



IV = IV , you know the big needle when they hook you up to a bag of blood, fluids, etc in the hospital 
IF = Iridium Flare
VR = Virtual reality, you could visualise the goggles and or glove


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 25, 2011)

hic0057 said:


> Spent Quite a lot of hours and I still got a couple I'm unsatisfied with.


Yeah, I remember doing that when I was making my list. 
I often use different letters from other people. (Q/V/Y = same sticker and U/Z = same sticker)



> IV, IF, VR, VL


Ivy, Ice fog, virtual reality and valve. 

For VL; I always imagine high pressure gas or steam rushing out.
For VR; I imagine the image/location made from a hologram.


----------



## toastman (Oct 25, 2011)

hic0057 said:


> Yikes, making a letter pair list is hard. Greatly appreciate help for the following pairs.
> 
> [EH, EJ, EW, GB, JD, JM, KH, KJ, KU, LD, LJ, LU, MH, MW, NH, NM, OD, OL, OM, RJ, RW, SJ, SM, TJ, TS, UA, UD, UG, UH,UJ,UK, UL, US, UT, UW, VG, VH, VJ, VL, VR, VT, VI, WE, IA,IF, IR, IT, IV]


 
Just for you (and because I like being a smartypants):


> EH	Elkhorn (It's a type of plant that grows high up on tree trunks)
> EJ	Ejector Seat
> EW	Earthworm
> GB	Garter Belt (Ask your Mum)
> ...



I've got 702 of these suckers in Anki (A-Z, AA-ZZ). All "tangible" nouns. No people. Or Pokemon. I'll post the lot when I'm completely happy with them. Yes, I went all the way to Z because I wanted to... also, you can use Yx -> Twist corner x clockwise, Zx -> Anticlockwise, flip an edge etc.


----------



## hic0057 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for all your help. Now I can start practicing multi 

Toastman: I'm also an Aussie so I know what a Ute and Weetbixs are.It would be good if you add your list on the wiki as maybe an external link.http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/List_of_letter_pairs
Also I like that idea of using Yx and Zx for rotating/flipping pieces.

Zane: Inspired by you from your 20/20 multi blind video I use two letter for the same sticker (depending on which one works best.) My completed letter pair list has only 22*21=462 letter pair. Also I use Turbo.


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 26, 2011)

Ok, I just finished editing my pairs into the wiki. 

However, I left out a lot of images that are specifically suited to me, mainly people I know. 
I also left out many strange pairs, just a few examples are: VS=quicksand, XJ=Gandalf, QD=video, WU=wizard...


----------



## dbeyer (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey Hic0057
IV = Poison Ivy from Batman
IF = Iron Fist, comic book character, DC Comics I believe, images search him.
VR = Virus, I think of the Phantom Virus from Scooby Doo!
VL = Vulcan, Cyclops' brother.
VJ = Avenger from the Bird Man.
VH = Alucard from Hellsing, BAMF anime series.
VG = Vega from Street Fighters
UJ = Eugene from Hey Arnold, getting hit with a football or something always goes wrong for him based on the location.
UD = I totally forget, I haven't used my system in a few years to be honest.


----------



## hic0057 (Oct 28, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Ok, I just finished editing my pairs into the wiki.
> 
> However, I left out a lot of images that are specifically suited to me, mainly people I know.
> I also left out many strange pairs, just a few examples are: VS=quicksand, XJ=Gandalf, QD=video, WU=wizard...


 
I got heaps like that too. eg: VJ= Zebra VI=Fire 

Thanks dbeyer for those but I already got my letter pair list finish. I'm sure just posting them in this thread would help people out in the future though.


----------



## Nico1 (May 31, 2012)

Why is it that every single letter pair list I look at omits the all important letter Y??? YELLOW


----------



## Cubenovice (May 31, 2012)

Nico1 said:


> Why is it that every single letter pair list I look at omits the all important letter Y??? YELLOW



When applying a lettering schelme to your cube all stickers per "cubie-type" can be covered by 24 letters.
Y is the 25th letter in the alphabet

Offcourse you can decide to skip Q because this is (somewhat) difficult to start words / images with but replacing Q with I possibly makes things wors.
So when omitting Q, Y is typically skipped and Z chosen instead.


----------



## Joël (May 31, 2012)

I don't know if this has been discussed very often, but I've recently been working on a letter pair system, but different from this. I do know it has been used by others before (like Kai Jiptner). Maybe somebody find this useful:

What I have done is I associated each letter with a category, and within each category I have associated each letter with a word that is related to that category. I think it's easier to create the images this way (I tried the 'normal' way before), and I have a lot of 'simple' images (short words that my imagination can work with, many distinctive features like sounds, smells and colors).

For example MT: M = for movies. T=Thing (from the Adams Family). So MT = Thing.


----------



## Cubenovice (May 31, 2012)

Joël said:


> What I have done is I associated each letter with a category, and within each category I have associated each letter with a word that is related to that category. I think it's easier to create the images this way (I tried the 'normal' way before), and I have a lot of 'simple' images (short words that my imagination can work with, many distinctive features like sounds, smells and colors).



Nice, I might try this for a couple of letters to see how it works out. Probably some "hard" letters like Q and U.

A lot of my letter pairs starting with X actually use this, X denotes "superhero's" XT = Terminator, XW = Wolverine etc
I must admit that I copied the X = superhero concept from Chris Hardwick and never thought about extending the concept.


----------



## AbstractAlg (May 31, 2012)

Joël said:


> I don't know if this has been discussed very often, but I've recently been working on a letter pair system, but different from this. I do know it has been used by others before (like Kai Jiptner). Maybe somebody find this useful:
> 
> What I have done is I associated each letter with a category, and within each category I have associated each letter with a word that is related to that category. I think it's easier to create the images this way (I tried the 'normal' way before), and I have a lot of 'simple' images (short words that my imagination can work with, many distinctive features like sounds, smells and colors).
> 
> For example MT: M = for movies. T=Thing (from the Adams Family). So MT = Thing.


 
Very, very interesting.
Since I will soon (in 3 days after my last exam) start creating letter-pair list, this could be very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Nico1 (May 31, 2012)

Oh ok thanks! Now I understand!


----------



## uberCuber (May 31, 2012)

Joël said:


> I don't know if this has been discussed very often, but I've recently been working on a letter pair system, but different from this. I do know it has been used by others before (like Kai Jiptner). Maybe somebody find this useful:
> 
> What I have done is I associated each letter with a category, and within each category I have associated each letter with a word that is related to that category. I think it's easier to create the images this way (I tried the 'normal' way before), and I have a lot of 'simple' images (short words that my imagination can work with, many distinctive features like sounds, smells and colors).
> 
> For example MT: M = for movies. T=Thing (from the Adams Family). So MT = Thing.


 
I had this same idea as well, but I never put the time into coming up with that many categories...sigh.


----------



## Joël (Jun 4, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> I had this same idea as well, but I never put the time into coming up with that many categories...sigh.


 
Comming up with the categories was quite easy actually. Some examples of categories I use:

Cars, Celebrities, Cubers, Food, Hostipal, Livingroom, Kitchen, Toys, Sports, Movies, Gadgets, Animals, Weapons etc. etc. (The categories starting with C all start with different letters in my language btw). Comming up with a word for each letter in each category was very time consuming, and now I have to drill all these images in my brain somehow.. That's also going to take some time, but I expect it to help a lot.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 4, 2012)

Joël said:


> now I have to drill all these images in my brain somehow.. That's also going to take some time, but I expect it to help a lot.



I found Anki a nice tool to train my list.
It was also usefull in ypdating the list (sometimes I would come up with new words on the spot and added them in right away)


----------



## Joël (Jun 4, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> I found Anki a nice tool to train my list.
> It was also usefull in ypdating the list (sometimes I would come up with new words on the spot and added them in right away)


 
Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Joël (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey guys,

I've been working on a letter pair list, and it's going quite well. The only problem is that I don't have a lot of time to work on it.

I had a little problem with remembering the images for some letter combinations. So I decided to use the same memo technique for memorizing cubes, for memorising the images. I have been creating an imaginary building to store the images in, and I must say that it's working quite well.

As I was working on creating my 'memory palace' something occured to me:

- Usually, persons stick quite well
- There are a lot of cool people that are nice for this system (celebrities, super-hero's, friends, cubers, you name it)
- There are also many objects that are nice for this system.
- There are somany nice potential images that I sometimes feel sad that I have to exclude certain images from my system.
- Creating a system with 24*24 images is quite intense, you have to spend a lot of time to create good images, and add elements to them that involve all your senses. It's time consuming, but it's doable.

So why not have 2 or 3 letter pair lists? 1 with only people, one with objects, and one with actions. This way you could use a Person-Action-(+ optionally object) type of method, that is very efficient (encode 4 or 6 letters in one person doing something). An advantage would be that you won't mix up the order of the images stored in a location. Did anyone try this before?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 12, 2012)

Joël said:


> Did anyone try this before?



I suspect someone has, but I'm not sure. I think Mats Bergsten was talking about doing it, but I don't know if he ever did. I've wanted to do it as well, but have never gotten around to it. I suspect it would help a little, but after some experimentation, I decided the benefit was probably not enough to convince me to do the work. Yet. I may still do it someday; if someone else ever has big success with it, it may quickly change my mind.

I already use 3 images interacting with each other in any given location. Often I'll "modify" my image to turn it into a verb, so often I wind up with exactly what you're describing. I think the benefit to having three separate lists would probably actually be that I could then VERIFY order. Probably about 30% of my mistakes are due to recalling images at a location out of order; if I had three separate lists, I'd always know the order and would never make that mistake again. That would likely be the biggest benefit of using this approach.

The second biggest benefit would be that the variety of the images would increase, making it less likely to confuse them. This would be really helpful when doing really big BLD efforts (big multis or 8x8x8 or 9x9x9, etc.) or when doing lots of attempts in one day.

Oh, and I agree that persons stick well - I find that they almost always stick better than objects. I'm surprised by this - I wouldn't think it would be such a big difference, but I find that it is in practice.

I think you have many good observations here.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 12, 2012)

Why does everyone like to be so structured? I love making up rediculous things on the fly. Sometimes I memo edges in one 6 word long image. I sort of like the idea, but I never really saw the point of making lists. Maybe I work differently than most people, but I find that being creative will make me remember something better than if it's just a combination of prememorized things.


----------



## Maskow (Jun 12, 2012)

Joël said:


> - Creating a system with 24*24 images is quite intense, you have to spend a lot of time to create good images, and add elements to them that involve all your senses. It's time consuming, but it's doable.



22*20?
I never used letter pairs but I use something about it. I started to memorising cube with pairs 8 months ago and I still don't have perfect "list". I'm still changing what for me doesn't fit and perhaps at one time I will reach something what I will like.
The answer: yes, it needs time. So much time.



Joël said:


> So why not have 2 or 3 letter pair lists? 1 with only people, one with objects, and one with actions. This way you could use a Person-Action-(+ optionally object) type of method, that is very efficient (encode 4 or 6 letters in one person doing something). An advantage would be that you won't mix up the order of the images stored in a location. Did anyone try this before?



I was thinking about it and maaany of my pairs (nearly all of them) have more than one 'word'. I use many different words for them. The fact: I had a problem with order. Now I don't have any. Never. It needed really hard training but one day this problem simply stopped appear (imagination, you must use your imagination to see good order!).
I use persons, objects, actions, verbs, adjevtives... In my opinion the key is in the DIFFERENT words to build with them ONE image. In MBLD one cube for me = 2 images, one for edges and one for corners (very rarely I need 2 images for edges). It's really important for me because if I remember first word from image I remember rest of them. And the most importarnt thing: I never verbalise the entire image. I verbalise only the words from cycle, I only "see" the rest.
My answer: So I think that three lists aren't bad (it's good!) but it isn't the best way. In my opinion best way is try to put as many pieces in one image as you can and don't being worry about order because this problem can be defeated by training.





Mike Hughey said:


> The second biggest benefit would be that the variety of the images would increase, making it less likely to confuse them. This would be really helpful when doing really big BLD efforts (big multis or 8x8x8 or 9x9x9, etc.) or when doing lots of attempts in one day..



With many attempts in one day: the only thing that you need is more places in your memory palace. I use 48+1 places in this moment. Why 48+1? I memorise cubes in sets of 8 cubes in 8 places (these places have something shared with themselves) so I have 6*8 and 1 for last cube. Memorising 25 I can use first 24 places +1 or second 24 places +1 or places 9-32 +1 and it doesn't do me any difference. It's very helpful. When I did 3 attempts in one competition I had only 33 places and it was a problem 



Noahaha said:


> Why does everyone like to be so structured? I love making up rediculous things on the fly. Sometimes I memo edges in one 6 word long image. I sort of like the idea, but I never really saw the point of making lists. Maybe I work differently than most people, but I find that being creative will make me remember something better than if it's just a combination of prememorized things.



I wanted to have very structured system. It was bad way for me. I don't have one list, only associations. Now I'm free and happy. Memorisation is just fun. I love it <3


PS. Is it possible to understand what I tried to say? (I'm fighting with my English )


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 12, 2012)

Maskow said:


> 22*20?
> I wanted to have very structured system. It was bad way for me. I don't have one list, only associations. Now I'm free and happy. Memorisation is just fun. I love it <3
> 
> PS. Is it possible to understand what I tried to say? (I'm fighting with my English )



I'm glad we do it similarly. Your English is very good.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jun 12, 2012)

Creating on the fly, combining 6 letters in one word (image) is good. When I get 2 letters and I can't combine them I see next two and try to combine all four and if that four aren't easy I combine 6 letters in one word (not image) and destroys my memo badly because it takes a lot of time while trying to find some word three times.

My list also has multiple choices (somebody, verb, object, adjective) and order helps when recalling to know what comes first what after, but I use my list not as fully structured system, I read words from list so it could help me during memo to think of some word faster. So list is there to remind me what all words exist and what can I use but I rarely use the exact word from the list. It's another thing that you get used to some words from list and use them for memo, it became your habit, but for me list is just another helpful resource for thinking of words during memo.

And to answer the topic's current main problem, making verb+noun+object+... list can be very useful and it really helps when determining the order of pieces, it's a lot of work, but I think it will pay off later.

All the stuff when cubing, new memo system, word list, algorithms, you know they are hard and consuming at the beginning but they become very natural and get into your habit after a while and if it could help, then why not try it?

I wrote this in a bit confusing way, hope you understand it.


----------



## Joël (Jun 12, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> I already use 3 images interacting with each other in any given location. Often I'll "modify" my image to turn it into a verb, so often I wind up with exactly what you're describing. I think the benefit to having three separate lists would probably actually be that I could then VERIFY order. Probably about 30% of my mistakes are due to recalling images at a location out of order; if I had three separate lists, I'd always know the order and would never make that mistake again. That would likely be the biggest benefit of using this approach.



That's one of the reasons I thought of this. I only started creating a list of images a week or two ago, and I've tried a few solves (sometimes looking up the images on my list), and I found that a lot of times I hate that I have to put them in some kind of logical order.



Noahaha said:


> Why does everyone like to be so structured? I love making up rediculous things on the fly. Sometimes I memo edges in one 6 word long image. I sort of like the idea, but I never really saw the point of making lists. Maybe I work differently than most people, but I find that being creative will make me remember something better than if it's just a combination of prememorized things.



I think if the images are good, you can still think of creative ways to have the images interact with each other. That is something I could come up with 'on the fly'. Comming up with images on the fly is hard for me. I like the idea of always being able to have an image available, because I don't want to think too much.



Maskow said:


> 22*20?



Yes, 24*24. I use all my letters, because the lettering scheme of corners and edges is linked, and the buffers are FD and LBU. Also, I like having images for flipped edges (I regard them as a 2 cycle of stickers), and I like to have an image for a single piece/sticker (last corner or edge in case of parity). For 'A' I will use the image that I have for AA.


----------



## cubemaste r (Jan 12, 2014)

*help choosing letter pairs*

Every time I make a sentence with letter pairs the sentence isn't good for example the lest sentance i had was:

JeT EKo SeVen FaLLs XP.

i manged to to 3BLD with those bad sentences but now i want to start doing 4BLD and i need better sentences for my images.

how do i find the best letter pairs ?


----------



## cubemaste r (Jan 15, 2014)

cubemaste r said:


> Every time I make a sentence with letter pairs the sentence isn't good for example the lest sentance i had was:
> 
> JeT EKo SeVen FaLLs XP.
> 
> ...



bump


----------



## KongShou (Jan 15, 2014)

cubemaste r said:


> bump



Same problem, I suggest looking at ollies thread on how to memo.


----------



## cubemaste r (Jan 15, 2014)

KongShou said:


> Same problem, I suggest looking at ollies thread on how to memo.



i can't find it, can you link me?


----------



## KongShou (Jan 15, 2014)

cubemaste r said:


> i can't find it, can you link me?



On my phone so I can't sorry. Search for how to memo.


----------



## Tao Yu (Jan 15, 2014)

cubemaste r said:


> Every time I make a sentence with letter pairs the sentence isn't good for example the lest sentance i had was:
> 
> JeT EKo SeVen FaLLs XP.
> 
> ...


Learn to use regexdict (http://www.visca.com/regexdict/)

Simple Usage: to find words for a letter pair XY, enter "^x.*y" (without quotes) into the "String" box, and then press search. It will list all words that start with an X and have a Y somewhere in it.

Advanced Usage: Learn regular expressions. 

That's how I find letter pairs anyway. Of course sometimes it's better to make them up yourself.


----------



## Jander Clerix (Jan 15, 2014)

Wow that's a really usefull site


----------



## cubemaste r (Jan 15, 2014)

Tao Yu said:


> Learn to use regexdict (http://www.visca.com/regexdict/)
> 
> Simple Usage: to find words for a letter pair XY, enter "^x.*y" (without quotes) into the "String" box, and then press search. It will list all words that start with an X and have a Y somewhere in it.
> 
> ...



so many words... this will really help me


----------



## Rainbow Flash (May 12, 2014)

*Blindfold Letter Pairs: Looking for Examples*

Hi guys,

I am new to the world of blind solving. Even though I have not yet solved a cube blindfolded, I have already slightly customised the Old Pochmann method.

Anyway, I remember my edge letter pairs with words, images, and sounds. Here are some examples:

YB - yellow banana (I don't really like this one...)
BY - Dubai
YR - Ayre's Rock
RY - Roy (I don't like this either...)
YG - yoghurt
GY - guy
YO - "Yo!"
OY - "Oy!"
BR - Brunei
RB - rainbow
GR - Gungor (a band)
RG - (these are the initials of a friend)
GO - goat (pathetic...)
OG - ogre
BO - little Bo Beep (this one is especially easy to remember...)
OB - oboe
WB - wrist band
BW - black & white (I want a noun...)
WR - world records
RW - Rowan Atkinson
WG - Winnipeg
GW - Greenwich
WO - Wollongong
OW - Oklahoma

So, all I am asking is for some (better) example words that you use to remember letter pairs.

Thanks in advance,
Rainbow Flash


----------



## Kelsparov (May 12, 2014)

Welcome to the wonderful world of blind solving!

Here are some suggestions for the letter pairs you pointed out:
YB - *Y*o*b*/*Y*o*b*bo (you can get quite a good mental image if you use your imagination)
RY - Riemann, Rice
BW - (Violin) *B*o*w*, (If you watch the _Big Bang Theory_, you could imagine the character Barry saying "*B*a*w*wy")

See this for other letter pair lists.


----------



## Rainbow Flash (May 12, 2014)

Thanks Kelsparov,

That page was nice; I changed some of my words.

I also found that 'Yb' in the periodic table is 'ytterbium.' Some strange scientific word will be easy to remember.

Is there some website that has a list of different people's words? I think that might be more diverse and interesting.

If there isn't someone (maybe I?) should create one.

Rainbow Flash


----------



## Ollie (May 12, 2014)

Rainbow Flash said:


> I also found that 'Yb' in the periodic table is 'ytterbium.' Some strange scientific word will be easy to remember.



I'd be wary of using Ytterbium because:

1. It is a bit abstract - it's a metal rarely found in nature. It depends if you have any other metals in your letter pair list, but Au and Ag are probably the only two metals I use because:
2. They can be combined with other letter pairs - i.e. AU GF = a golden giraffe, AG PQ = a silver peacock etc.

I get that you can combine YB with other things (YB GH = throwing ytterbium at a ghost) but the point is that objects with greater meaning are more likely to remembered. Gold, silver, copper etc are more familiar in real-life and easier to remember


----------



## JemFish (Jan 31, 2015)

My letter pairs that end in H.



Spoiler: SPOILER




AH - Adolf Hitler
BH - beehive
CH - Chopin
DH - dough
EH - English horn
FH - facial hair
GH - ghost
_HH - hedgehog_
IH - the Incredible Hulk
JH - Jon Hopkins
KH - keyhole
LH - lighthouse
MH - Mike Hughey
NH - Noah
OH - one hand
PH - Pharaoh
QH - quarter horse
RH - Rowe Hessler
SH - Stonehenge
TH - Thor
UH - utility helicopter
VH - Vladimir Horowitz
WH - wheat
XH - Sherlock Holmes


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 31, 2015)

JemFish said:


> I'll start off by posting my pairs then end in H.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL on the MH and NH and RH they must feel special now  Nice to see you started this topic. I have been searching for letter pairs. I have not been practicing BLD in a while. 

I have 
AQ = Aqua
CQ = Ciquar (I know it is spelled cigar  )
PT = Pirate


----------



## Berd (Jan 31, 2015)

I was actually thinking about starting up a website, just like algdb.net just for letter pairs - anyone want to help?


----------



## JemFish (Jan 31, 2015)

Berd said:


> I was actually thinking about starting up a website, just like algdb.net just for letter pairs - anyone want to help?



I would love to help. Just PM me and we can get started. (I know a bit of HTML, JavaScript, and Python, but that's probably not what you mean.)

P.S. You haven't emailed me your letter pairs yet!


----------



## Berd (Jan 31, 2015)

JemFish said:


> I would love to help. Just PM me and we can get started. (I know a bit of HTML, JavaScript, and Python, but that's probably not what you mean.)
> 
> P.S. You haven't emailed me your letter pairs yet!


Yeah that would be awesome. I really want to make it just like algdb where people can submit there own stuff. Check it out to know what I'm on about. This is gonna be good!


----------



## JemFish (Jan 31, 2015)

Berd said:


> Yeah that would be awesome. I really want to make it just like algdb where people can submit there own stuff. Check it out to know what I'm on about. This is gonna be good!



Let's do it. But...how? Anyway, talk with PM and email...


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 31, 2015)

Berd said:


> This is gonna be good!



You're welcome =P

I should have my letter pair list universal by the end of next week.

I've removed all my personal words from the 1st 40%. I've also been improving it steadily.

Also I think Zak and Mollerz have a shared google doc with a few peoples list.


----------



## FailCuber (Jan 31, 2015)

Please don't laugh at me, but here's some list.


Spoiler: SPOILER



XV = XaVi (football player)
OI = Ozil (football player)
CZ= CarZola (football player)
IR= IbRahimovic (football player)
DI= DI Maria (football player
VP= Van Persie (football player)
OX= OXlade Chamberlain( football player)
WL= WaLcott ( football player)
RN= RoNaldo ( football player)
MS= MeSsi ( football player)
DE= DiEgo Costa ( football player)
CV= CaVani ( football player)
NY= NeYmar (football player)
SZ= SuareZ (football player)


I actually memo all my letter pairs with football players


----------



## Tekeur (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi, I'm bumping this thread in the hope of getting some help for the 6 last letter pairs I need to finish my letter pair list!
There they are: 

CX, EH, UX, VX, WQ and GX 

I would really appreciate if someone could help me out =). I did look up this list: https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/List_of_letter_pairs, but none of the words they have for those letter pairs are good for me because I either don't know the words or already used the words :/ .

(I'd be happy to help too if someone has trouble with some other letter pairs, though I'm using both french and english words in my list so for some words I might not be able to help!)

Oh and btw I know this is 3 years old but just some thoughts about that: 



Noahaha said:


> Why does everyone like to be so structured? I love making up rediculous things on the fly. Sometimes I memo edges in one 6 word long image. I sort of like the idea, but I never really saw the point of making lists. Maybe I work differently than most people, but I find that being creative will make me remember something better than if it's just a combination of prememorized things.



As for me I really have trouble coming up with images, sometimes I'm just stuck on a letter combination and am forced to look up for some ideas on the web. Of course for solving one 3x3 I could probably come up with a way to remember the letter pair but that wouldn't be good enough if I wanted to multi-BLD, or do bigger cubes BLD.
But of course if I found a way to make an image with several letter pairs I'll go for it! Having a list just feels way "safer" for me, just so I know I can always come up with a _good_ image.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 9, 2015)

Tekeur said:


> Hi, I'm bumping this thread in the hope of getting some help for the 8 last letter pairs I need to finish my letter pair list!
> There they are:
> 
> CX, EH, UX, VX, WQ and GX
> ...



CX = cash
UX = usher
GX = gosh
VX = vache (comme "cow" en francais, si tu peux parler en francais) lol i dont have a better one for this one 
EH = eh (easy enough to remember for a canadian like myself)


----------



## molarmanful (Jul 9, 2015)

Tekeur said:


> Hi, I'm bumping this thread in the hope of getting some help for the 8 last letter pairs I need to finish my letter pair list!
> There they are:
> 
> CX, EH, UX, VX, WQ and GX
> ...


If you're into pokemon, UX could be Uxe.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 9, 2015)

molarmanful said:


> If you're into pokemon, UX could be Uxe.



but:

"Take that and rewind it back, Ursher got the voice to make ya booty go (clap)"

-Ludacris in Usher Yeah


very good image. lol.


----------



## Berd (Jul 9, 2015)

As for EH, I got lucky and knew sombody with those initials.


----------



## josh42732 (Jul 9, 2015)

Tekeur said:


> Hi, I'm bumping this thread in the hope of getting some help for the 6 last letter pairs I need to finish my letter pair list!
> There they are:
> 
> CX, EH, UX, VX, WQ and GX
> ...



CX= Cox as in Dr. Cox if you watch the T.V. show Scrubs. It's on Netflix
EH= Eh, just like everyone else
UX= Uzi like the machine gun
VX= Vector (don't have a better one)
WQ= Wacky
GX= Gaze


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Jul 9, 2015)

For X picturing something cut in half kinda works, or an "x-ray" of the object
CX = half a car
UX = flUX/roUX
GX = half a coin/piece of gold
VX = virtual effects? vaccine? I don't have a good one
EH = heh, laughter/easter holidays

Thought it would be fun coming up with random things, tell me what is good and what is awful


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 9, 2015)

As you are OK with French I would have thought Croix for CX (I use Cash).


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 9, 2015)

newtonbase said:


> As you are OK with French I would have thought Croix for CX (I use Cash).



I use that occasionally, but switched to using SH sounds for X to keep my words consistent.


----------



## josh42732 (Jul 10, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I use that occasionally, but switched to using SH sounds for X to keep my words consistent.



Or you could make a "z" sound. SH is actually a good idea, I might use that.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 10, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> Or you could make a "z" sound. SH is actually a good idea, I might use that.



yeah I think SH is definitely the way to go. once again, deedub was right! (I think I should add him to my list of favourite cubers!)


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 10, 2015)

Tekeur said:


> CX, EH, UX, VX, WQ and GX



For journey method I use:

CX = Courtney Cox
EH = Ernest Hemingway
UX = Uxie
VX = Vex 
WQ = Wonder Woman (for Q as the second letter, I often use people with the same first and last initial)
GX = GECKS (I'm a huge Fallout fan)

For audio pairs:
CX = Cash
EH = Earring (I use 'ng' sound for H as the second letter)
UX (don't use U for Audio)
VX = Vex
WQ = With
GX = GECKS



PenguinsDontFly said:


> yeah I think SH is definitely the way to go. once again, *deedub* was right! (I think I should add him to my list of favourite cubers!)



That's quite an honor.

Maybe if I end up on your list of favorite cubers, you'll add the second "b" to my user name


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 10, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> For journey method I use:
> 
> CX = Courtney Cox
> EH = Ernest Hemingway
> ...



lol sorry haha


----------



## Tekeur (Jul 10, 2015)

Wow thanks for all the suggestions! 
Oh and I forgot that I actually did have a word for VX : Vortex from the wiki letter pairs works fine with me (Makes me think to the movie/manga Uzumaki)
Also it might seem kind of weird but I think I've found something for EH: Enormous Hammond (the electric organ) which ends up in picturing big church organ. The important thing for me is the image, I'm not too worried about linking the pair with the image, I'll leave that to Anki ! 



PenguinsDontFly said:


> VX = vache (comme "cow" en francais, si tu peux parler en francais) lol i dont have a better one for this one



Yep I'm french 



molarmanful said:


> If you're into pokemon, UX could be Uxe.



Unfortunatley, I don't know any pokemons...



newtonbase said:


> As you are OK with French I would have thought Croix for CX



Oh nice, not sure why I didn't think of that!



josh42732 said:


> CX= Cox as in Dr. Cox if you watch the T.V. show Scrubs. It's on Netflix



Don't know about this show, I probably would've watched it just to get a good image for CX had newtonbase not give me an image for it already. Actually I watched some episodes of "Mr.Ed" and "Eek the cat" just to get an image for ED and EK  .



spyr0th3dr4g0n said:


> For X picturing something cut in half kinda works, or an "x-ray" of the object



It might work, gotta be careful to really focus on it being cut in half though, but a car cut in half seems like a good image to me. (A cartoon-like image!)



DeeDubb said:


> For journey method I use:
> 
> CX = Courtney Cox
> EH = Ernest Hemingway
> ...



Too bad I don't know any of these! Except for Wonder Woman which I might use


----------



## kbrune (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm not sure if this has ever been me toned before. But considering so many people have a hard time finding multiple images for Q and X letters. Why not just eliminate those 2 entirely. He buffer sticker ' s letter never gets used and you can skip X and go right to Y. 

At first my letter scheme was A-X. But I hated my life every time I came up to Q and X In memo. So I eliminated them. It took a few solves to get used to the shift in letter/sticker position but I'm good now. I mean Y isn't the easiest letter to find images for but it's better then Q!


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 11, 2016)

kbrune said:


> I'm not sure if this has ever been me toned before. But considering so many people have a hard time finding multiple images for Q and X letters. Why not just eliminate those 2 entirely. He buffer sticker ' s letter never gets used and you can skip X and go right to Y.
> 
> At first my letter scheme was A-X. But I hated my life every time I came up to Q and X In memo. So I eliminated them. It took a few solves to get used to the shift in letter/sticker position but I'm good now. I mean Y isn't the easiest letter to find images for but it's better then Q!



Yes, people often switch out the tricky letters. I replace quite a few when doing audio edges per DeeDub's method. X becomes Sh, C is Ch, Q is Th and H is Ng (if at the end of a word).


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 11, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> Yes, people often switch out the tricky letters. I replace quite a few when doing audio edges per DeeDub's method. X becomes Sh, C is Ch, Q is Th and H is Ng (if at the end of a word).


I do the same for audio, although using different sounds, and more recently that has naturally extended itself to image memo. For example, X is "sk" at the start of an audio word. So now my image for XL is skull.


----------

